# Fire Relief Fund



## Null (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey All,

It was proposed that we have a donation pool. I like the idea, so I'm going to volunteer to run it. My idea is to put as many 'essential' items as I can into a box and ship it over to them. After a fire, families can still collect mail from their typical postal address, so I'll be shipping it over to 14 Branchland Court. I want to add things that might come in handy at a hotel (since insurance usually covers the cost of an extended stay hotel). This would be things like oral and body hygiene items, non-spoiling snack foods, and travel-sized things packages of like tissues.

It's not a monumental contribution, but I think it'd be appreciated. Even if it's not, more than a few people have expressed a desire to chip in some way even if it doesn't go very far.

If you'd like to include your name, please leave whatever you wish to attribute the money to in a note. I'll start us off at $25.


*Chandler Cats* - $100
*Zvantastika* - $100
*TheIceCreamMan* - $50
*JeffGoldblumIRL* - $40
*Anonymous* - $30
*Null* - $25
*Thetan* - $25
*Mourning Dove* - $25
*Anonymous* - $25
*Anonymous* - $25
*Anonymous* - $25
*Anonymous* - $25
*Saney* - $20
*Doge* - $20
*The Nameless One* - $20
*Chairman Meow* - $20
*Anonymous* - $20
*Anonymous* - $20
*Anonymous* - $20
*Anonymous* - $20
*Green Nidoking* - $15
*Himawari* - $13
*Obnoxion* - $12
*revengeofphil* - $10
*He Sets Me On Fire* - $10
*Mayor McCheese* - $10
*Skeleton Bear* - $10
*Smutley* - $10
*UltraSonichu* - $10
*Burning Love* - $10
*Surtur* - $10
*Silvana* - $10
*PacSol* - $10
*Anonymous* - $10
*Anonymous* - $10
*Anonymous* - $10
*Anonymous* - $10
*Anonymous* - $10
*Anonymous* - $10
*Catparty* - $6
*Champthom* - $5
*Ja'mie* - $5
*Fibonacci* - $5
*Hexbox* - $5
*reeb* - $5
*Captkrisma* - $5
*Elendraug* - $5
*Hunger Mythos* - $5
*Jessica Lynn Hawthorne* - $5
*Anonymous* - $5
*Anonymous* - $5
*Anonymous* - $5
*Anonymous* - $5
*Anonymous* - $5
*Anonymous* - $5
*Lurker* - $5
*Shazbot* - $4
*HyperMagichan* - $3
*LörsLärä* - $3
*Dr. Cuddlebug* - $3
Total Fund Balance (after PayPal Deductions): $873.23 USD

I'll take a few pictures of package contents when I stop the drive in a few days -- a week at latest.




*I will attribute donations to whatever is in the notes for the contribution. If there is no name supplied, it will be marked Anonymous.*


----------



## Null (Jan 10, 2014)

PayPal donations apparently can take up to a few days for it to arrive at its destination. Please let me know ahead of time if you're donating so that if I close the fund before your contribution arrives, I can still spend an equivalent amount on your behalf.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Jan 10, 2014)

Like many others, while I do give condolences to the Chandlers' situation, would they really be thankful for the gifts or use them wisely? As many others have mentioned, Barb may just buy more hoard items and Chris may just buy more video games. And wouldn't Chris be too paranoid and/or negligent to properly check the mail? 

Chris is always asking for companionship and friends, but he always squanders it by being aloof and antisocial. I think any charity towards the Chandlers may go by the same concept. They may dearly need the assistance but I don't think the money and/or items would be used wisely.

I really want to help the Chandlers and show that not everyone who watches them are amoral internet monsters. But considering their behavior to outsiders any attempt at reaching out to them may be for naught.


----------



## Watcher (Jan 10, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> Like many others, while I do give condolences to the Chandlers' situation, would they really be thankful for the gifts or use them wisely? As many others have mentioned, Barb may just buy more hoard items and Chris may just buy more video games. And wouldn't Chris be too paranoid and/or negligent to properly check the mail?


There are donation funds to homeless people who aren't thankful to the people who give them money at all

It's not about recognition. It's about doing something nice for someone who just had something horrible happen to them.


----------



## LM 697 (Jan 10, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> As many others have mentioned, Barb may just buy more hoard items and Chris may just buy more video games.



They'd be getting essential items and toiletries and food, not money.


----------



## alex_theman (Jan 10, 2014)

I would love to donate, but my dad insists it is a scam, Null, show this evil bastard that you aren't a indian scammer.


----------



## Saney (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm considering donating, but I keep getting this message.



> This recipient is currently unable to receive money.


----------



## champthom (Jan 10, 2014)

Saney said:
			
		

> I'm considering donating, but I keep getting this message.
> 
> 
> 
> > This recipient is currently unable to receive money.



Ditto.

Also, let the record show that while Null is running this, I am the TRUE and HONEST creator of the fire relief fund.

Seriously people, I know that Chris does stuff that annoys the hell out of some people here. But I think nobody deserves to have their house burnt down and it's a tragic loss for anyone. I wanted to do a relief fund to show Chris that no, we are all not amoral monsters who are taking delight in his loss but that we are actually decent human beings. 

My only concern with sending food to him is he'll be paranoid that it's poisoned and that we're trying to knock him off. But I think toiletries might be okay.


----------



## Null (Jan 10, 2014)

PayPal has locked the account because they think it's fraudulent or some shit. Working on it now.


----------



## Null (Jan 10, 2014)

I didn't want to use my main email address for this, but PayPal isn't letting me set up the second account without sending in a bunch of documents which could take up to a week to get done. My main email address is already set up, so if you want to chip in at that one instead it should work fine. Very aggravating. I'll forward any existing contributions to that account.


----------



## Himawari (Jan 10, 2014)

I'll have to see how much I can spare.

Perhaps you could also send hats and gloves, since it is winter and all?  Socks would probably be nice too, I can imagine they'd just keep wearing the same ones they escaped in and that's just


----------



## Null (Jan 10, 2014)

Updated OP. Thanks everyone.

Names in green means the money's already been received by Paypal. I think that Paypal might have gobbled up anything that went to the admin@cwckiforums.com address, but since it's only like $18 I'll make up for it if it never gets through. Ones sent to the current address are being received automatically.


----------



## The I Scream Man (Jan 10, 2014)

I donated.

I will reiterate that I think it's mighty fine of you to run this, Null.  It doesn't matter to me if they hate it or us, as long as they're alive.  Every day is an opportunity to improve and perhaps better themselves, no matter what CatParty and Tubular Monkey say (  ) and they can't do that if they're dead.


----------



## spaps (Jan 11, 2014)

I'd donate, but I am babby and have no money.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jan 11, 2014)

spaps said:
			
		

> I'd donate, but I am babby and have no money.



We know little babby.

We know.


----------



## Watcher (Jan 11, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> Updated OP. Thanks everyone.
> 
> Names in green means the money's already been received by Paypal. I think that Paypal might have gobbled up anything that went to the admin@cwckiforums.com address, but since it's only like $18 I'll make up for it if it never gets through. Ones sent to the current address are being received automatically.


I got an email a few hours ago



> You sent a payment for $3.00 USD to admin@cwckiforums.com.
> 
> Please note that it may take a little while for this payment to appear in the Recent Activity list on your Account Overview.


----------



## Fibonacci (Jan 11, 2014)

I know the intent is not to give Chris money, but I have to agree with Champthom - there's no easy way to send Chris food without him being paranoid and destroying it. We could bite the bullet and put $20 on a Walmart gift card with a note suggesting it be used for food, or put money on a McDonald's gift card to ensure Chris can only buy food (albeit, unhealthy food), or we could put money onto a Visa gift card and track the purchases.


----------



## Watcher (Jan 11, 2014)

Fibonacci said:
			
		

> $20 on a Walmart gift card with a note suggesting it be used for food, or put money on a McDonald's gift card to ensure Chris can only buy food



Putting it on a Walmart Gift Card is just going to persuade him to save up for a PS4 using it. McDonalds is a little better if only because it is food, but non-healthy food.

It'd be a lot more effective to get him a gift card to something like a grocery store local to Virginia. I'd also suggest something like canned food since there's no possibility of contamination but then again Chris is autistic and he might think we have superpowers.


----------



## homerbeoulve (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't have money to donate. But I have some clothes here for Chris to wear.


----------



## Watcher (Jan 11, 2014)

homerbeoulve said:
			
		

> I don't have money to donate. But I have some clothes here for Chris to wear.


He already has Bob's. In case they survived the fire.


----------



## Zvantastika (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi.

As you can tell I just registered here but I've been here lurking for quite a while and been following Chris antics for long.
I know Chris isn't the best person ever and is childish and bla bla bla, we all know the drill. But when I heard about what happened to him this time I couldn't help but actually feel bad for him, something like this (a fire) is just way beyond his fault. Some may argue this wouldn't had happened if Barb and he took measures about the hoarding and the general state of their house (checking the electric wiring of the house in this case) so this won't had ever happened in the first place but keep in mind that Barb hoarding is actually a mental illness and Chris well, you know; so you can't really "blame" them for being sick, it's like pointing at someone whose legs just been severed and tell him to go to the hospital and blame him if he dies because you "told him to do it" but he didn't do it.

Anyway, the reason I registered is because I actually want to aid Chris just this once because I really feel what happened is something terrible and I kind of owe him this for bringing me so much laughter (I know, I'm a douche for admitting his antics brings me laughs) and well, after all he's still a human being... maybe not the best one, maybe not a regular one, more like a bad guy but not as bad because most times he's just being just a prick and taking really dumb decisions.

So, about the packages you're planning to deliver:
I have an idea, can someone contact a close friend of Chris and let him see what we're doing here? I mean, his friend is more sane and less paranoid about the world and letting him see that we really just want to help Chris might just gives us the opportunity to give HIM (Chris friend) the packages and everything we want the Chandler family to recieve. So if this close friend comes with all this things and tell Chris that people (maybe it's better if he doesn't says "people from the internet" and refer to us just as "people") have donated this stuff to him, Chris might just take it and use it because he actually trusts the guy.

So yeah, that's all I wanted to say, after this I might just as well stay a lurker but thank you for your attention.

P.S.  I'm going to donate $100 if that's cool with you people.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jan 11, 2014)

Zvantastika said:
			
		

> P.S.  I'm going to donate $100 if that's cool with you people.



Do whatever you want.


----------



## Watcher (Jan 11, 2014)

Zvantastika said:
			
		

> (I know, I'm a douche for admitting his antics brings me laughs)
> 
> P.S.  I'm going to donate $100 if that's cool with you people.



Brother Chris has brought us all together in laughter, and donating so much is extremely generous of you. 







I salute you.



			
				Zvantastika said:
			
		

> I have an idea, can someone contact a close friend of Chris and let him see what we're doing here? I mean, his friend is more sane and less paranoid about the world and letting him see that we really just want to help Chris might just gives us the opportunity to give HIM (Chris friend) the packages and everything we want the Chandler family to recieve. So if this close friend comes with all this things and tell Chris that people (maybe it's better if he doesn't says "people from the internet" and refer to us just as "people") have donated this stuff to him, Chris might just take it and use it because he actually trusts the guy.



The problem is that the only "friends" Chris has are people like Coleslaw and Anna. And both of them are pretty untrustworthy and you wouldn't trust simply giving them a big sum of money and expect them to buy stuff for Chris. The only person who seemingly cares is Rocky and even then she might think it's all a huge scam.


----------



## Zvantastika (Jan 11, 2014)

Dr. Cuddlebug said:
			
		

> The problem is that the only "friends" Chris has are people like Coleslaw and Anna. And both of them are pretty untrustworthy and you wouldn't trust simply giving them a big sum of money and expect them to buy stuff for Chris. The only person who seemingly cares is Rocky and even then she might think it's all a huge scam.



Well, we wouldn't really trust them with the money but with something like care packages I think. Yeah, even I have a hard time believing people would actually be nice to him to begin with so convincing someone else about it would be REALLY hard.

It was just an idea so maybe it's not the best course of action, we really need to think this through.


----------



## Fibonacci (Jan 11, 2014)

I think we should hire a skywriter to give Chris directions to a P.O. Box to pick the care package up at.


----------



## Watcher (Jan 11, 2014)

Fibonacci said:
			
		

> I think we should hire a skywriter to give Chris directions to a P.O. Box to pick the care package up at.


He's going to think that if he goes to the post office we'll knock him out, roll him up in a carpet and throw him off a bridge.

[youtube]3EBH9fGxHgs[/youtube]


----------



## DustyR (Jan 11, 2014)

If you are afraid or hesitant to send via Paypal (or your parents are afraid it is a scam), or if you get error messages, you can also send a money order addressed to Barb Chandler in care of Rev. Rocky Shoemaker. She is probably one of the few friends the Chanlders have. That is what I am doing. I got the money order for $7, and I intend to send it tomorrow.

The Shoemaker address is as follows:
Rev. Rocky Shoemaker
Wesley Memorial United Methodist Church
1901 Thomson Rd
Charlottesville, VA 22903

It might be a good idea to send this care package to Shoemaker. Perhaps Null could call and inform her that he is sending a care package to the Chandlers via her at the church. I would not send a package to their home address. I would be afraid it would get lost or stolen (mail might be more reliable).

For those who do not know, any grocery store, kmart, walmart, even the post office, can sell you money orders for about 60 cents to a dollar in fees.


----------



## Null (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm completely blown away by how much people are donating. We're up to $281 in a matter of hours.


----------



## reeb (Jan 11, 2014)

Sent a donation of $5 from the UK. That's not much but I am in between jobs at the moment. 



I feel terrible for them both and wish there was something more I could do. I never hated Chris, and even if I did nobody deserves this.


----------



## Smokedaddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Dr. Cuddlebug said:
			
		

> Fibonacci said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who says we wouldn't?  Don't jump to conclusions.

But seriously folks, it doesn't matter if you love Chris, hate Chris, feel something in the middle about Chris, or flat-out don't care.  The fact remains that Doofus and/or his weirdboat mother managed to make 14 BC at least a little crispy around the edges, if not actually burn it down.  This during a coldish part of mid-winter in Hellholesville, VA., a place I'd go out of my way not to visit if I was in the area on a _nice_ day.    

This isn't about what he'd do with anything he receives or what we think of him, this is about occupying the Moral High Ground™ and Doing Good For Your Fellow Man™ (or Tomgirl, or whatever he is this week).  What I don't want is for the laffs to stop, and if we can help get the FUNNY back on track in some small way, everybody wins.  Those with opposing viewpoints are welcome to avoid donating anything while keeping their opinions to themselves.  Personally, I have no desire to meet the boy and am perfectly fine with him knowing nothing of my existence -- given the choice between hitting him with a snowball and shaking his hand, the snowball wins every time -- but for purposes of this care package it makes no difference.  The only important thing is that his situation sucks harder than it has to at the moment, and regardless of circumstance, cause, or culpability, the Chandlers could use a hand up, and we're in a position to give them one at no great cost to ourselves.  I've read the arguments about "it won't change him!" or "they'll be back to the same old!" (etc.) -- and _so what?_   We do our bit, and what they do with it is their problem.  Ain't going to hurt anyone to kick in a buck or two.  He is, after all, our pet lolcow.  The Internet would be a darker, bleaker, less funny place without him, and we have the chance to rise to the occasion and keep the laffs flowing. Do it for Sonichu!

Aside to Fib: As official chief grammar Nazi of these forums, duty forces me to point out that a preposition is something you should never end a sentence with.  A final "at" is almost always superfluous, and is always incorrect. Ferexample, "where is she?" is infinitely preferable to "where's she at?"  (Joke -- a small child, dismayed at his mother's choice of bedtime reading material: "Why did you bring that book that I did not want to be read to out of up here for?")  You're Welcome.


----------



## champthom (Jan 11, 2014)

I think aside from the reasons I said and Smokedaddy said, I think we should recognize that if it wasn't for Chris, we all wouldn't be here and that many of us have made friends, dated people, played games, and watched movies together ultimately because we have a shared interest in an autistic manchild despite our wide and diverse interests.

I'd be inclined that it might just be more efficient to give them a gift card to a grocery store, that way they can buy food and toiletries themselves, in case Chris is like "Oh, they bought me the wrong scent of Axe." I think grocery stores might be safer than say Wal Mart, though they could buy stuff there to replace the stuff they lost, but I don't want him to take it as a slight in the event he's still banned from Wal Mart.  I don't think he's banned from Food Lion or Kroger, local grocery stores and like I said, he'd mostly be limited to essentials. 

I don't think the details are super duper important, I think we have the right spirit of people contributing.


----------



## dogprince (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm going to drop $10 even though honestly... I don't think he really deserves it.

But, also, I'm not sure if Paypal's policy has changed or not but I wanna say be careful. Paypal has a history of freezing charity accounts because they think it's scams, from what I've seen. Though, it seems like this has already happened and you've fixed it? Eh.


----------



## Null (Jan 11, 2014)

dogprince said:
			
		

> I'm going to drop $10 even though honestly... I don't think he really deserves it.
> 
> But, also, I'm not sure if Paypal's policy has changed or not but I wanna say be careful. Paypal has a history of freezing charity accounts because they think it's scams, from what I've seen. Though, it seems like this has already happened and you've fixed it? Eh.


Yeah. I have a reputable account I've used for years for typical business stuff.


----------



## UltraSonichu (Jan 11, 2014)

$10 donated. 

I don't pop on here very often these days (due to a lot of STRESS from my job) but following Chris's antics has been something that has been amusing me for years. It was like, no matter how bad things were going in my life, I could always come here when I wanted to get away from it all and have a bit of a laugh at the activities of the uber-tard. I think we all owe him to give something back after the hilarity he has brought into our lives. Also, it's an awful time of year and awful weather to be homeless in. I don't think he'll be grateful or appreciative in any way, but echoing the thoughts of those who have already posted - this is about helping your fellow human beings, not about Chris giving us ass-pats.


----------



## LörsLärä (Jan 11, 2014)

Donated $3 because why not.


----------



## Null (Jan 11, 2014)

Can confirm both Ultra and Lors made it through already. There was another $20 donation that nobody has claimed so I've attributed it to Anonymous. Thanks all


----------



## Mourning Dove (Jan 11, 2014)

Well, I guess if there's a time to be a White Knight or to "contact" Chris, then this is the opportunity. Sent my $25.

I was thinking, maybe whoever is the most in charge of running the charity could send a greeting card of sympathy/condolences within the package? It would be a nice change of pace from the usual   or   spam mail the Chandlers usually get from strangers.


----------



## Surtur (Jan 11, 2014)

Will donate when I awaken from my slumber.


----------



## pickleniggo (Jan 11, 2014)

I have to get my paypal in order since I haven't used it in years, but I'll see what I can throw in later today. It's not going to be a lot because Chris can be pretty spiteful when it comes to gifts* and this can all blow up in our faces.

*I understand we aren't necessarily gifting him and are doing something really good here, but you know what I mean.


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm still paying off Christmas Debt but i'll put down $10 it's the least I can do for a guy i've been reading about for years.


----------



## Obnoxion (Jan 11, 2014)

Chris' life has been a great cautionary tale. Whatever he does with it after the fire does not matter. It may be white-knighting, but he has suffered a huge "life downgrade", to put it in his own terms.
I don't have a job, and the currency exchange rates are rather steep, but I'll throw in what I can from my savings.


----------



## Watcher (Jan 11, 2014)

Obnoxion said:
			
		

> Chris' life has been a great cautionary tale. Whatever he does with it after the fire does not matter. It may be white-knighting, but he has suffered a huge "life downgrade", to put it in his own terms.
> I don't have a job, and the currency exchange rates are rather steep, but I'll throw in what I can from my savings.



For a former poster on Wizardchan you have a great amount of empathy for human beings. It's very pleasant to see


----------



## Null (Jan 11, 2014)

He Sets Me On Fire, Obnoxion, MayorMcCheese, and Mourning Dove all came in fine. Thanks guys.

People have now donated $386.


----------



## Meeko (Jan 11, 2014)

Donated $10. It's not much, but I have classes going on right now. I feel pretty bad for him with everything that is going on, partially because I've been feeling a little long term guilt over one small amount of semi-successful trolling I managed to actually do to him.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 11, 2014)

Donated! Lemme know if it went through.


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Jan 11, 2014)

Gave a little, and hope I can give more soon.


----------



## alex_theman (Jan 11, 2014)

Donated 5 dollars


----------



## RV 229 (Jan 11, 2014)

Spent most of my spare money this paycheck attempting to make cake for my family and my very own personal jerk-from-the-ground-up. If we find out by next week if he really needs it or not, I'll consider donating then.


----------



## Dormiebasne (Jan 11, 2014)

I put in $5 USD.


----------



## Descent (Jan 11, 2014)

Null, I've mentioned this before, but what do you think about printing off the Sonichu pages and artwork (minus stuff like SheCameForCwc obviously) from his scrapbook and burning him a copy of his "Yep, I'm on T.V." DVD and other shit like that and sending it to him once he and Barb are settled into where ever they end up? I thought it'd be something simple to help him rebuild his life.


----------



## captkrisma (Jan 11, 2014)

I sent in $5.  Hope that Chris sees this as us actually taking interest in his well-being, and that we're not really trolls.


----------



## fuzzypickles (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't have an account on PayPal, so I'm going to run over to Wal-Mart to get him a gift card and mail it to Rocky. Chris may have spent a lot on useless crap over the years, but I'm certain he'll take his situation into account and use it for necessities like food, medicine and clothes.


----------



## ShazbotChan (Jan 11, 2014)

I donated, wish I could give more but I still got a bill to pay and it hasent shown up yet.


----------



## MagiChansBoyfriend (Jan 11, 2014)

Sent $10, confirmation code 29F83425WN523413E. Just because I laugh at Chris doesn't mean I want him to suffer (not physically anyway      ).


----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (Jan 11, 2014)

Well, whether one believes the Chandlers will benefit from all of this or not, the entire point of this expenditure for me personally is name recognition.  Hey, Null, can you make my name bigger?  And, like, bold it, put stars around it or something?


----------



## Elendraug (Jan 11, 2014)

Null, please get them a PetSmart gift card or something to help the Chandler pets. Thank you for organizing this.


----------



## Pikonic (Jan 11, 2014)

Elendraug said:
			
		

> Null, please get them a PetSmart gift card or something to help the Chandler pets. Thank you for organizing this.


Seconded on the pet smart gift card.


----------



## alex_theman (Jan 11, 2014)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> Elendraug said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thirded


----------



## Descent (Jan 11, 2014)

fuzzypickles said:
			
		

> I don't have an account on PayPal, so I'm going to run over to Wal-Mart to get him a gift card and mail it to Rocky.



I know you mean well, but pleeeease don't get him a Wal-Mart giftcard, or a giftcard to any place that sells video games and crap he doesn't need. A giftcard for a grocery store would probably be better.


----------



## alex_theman (Jan 11, 2014)

Descent said:
			
		

> fuzzypickles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is banned from WALMART I think, but he can still use it online. Unless it is 50 or more dollars, he couldn't buy any good vidya with it


----------



## Fuzzy Wuzzy (Jan 11, 2014)

You're not going to attach a note on the basket of necessities that reads "From CWCki with love." are you? He'll think you're some kind of troll in disguise even though you genuinely care for him and his broken family.


----------



## pickleniggo (Jan 11, 2014)

Descent said:
			
		

> fuzzypickles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does Sheetz have giftcards? That would probably benefit them if not for the   but because GAS IS EXPENSIVE.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 11, 2014)

Fuzzy Wuzzy said:
			
		

> You're not going to attach a note on the basket of necessities that reads "From CWCki with love." are you? He'll think you're some kind of troll in disguise even though you genuinely care for him and his broken family.




Obviously, the note will read "julay"


----------



## Descent (Jan 11, 2014)

Grocery stores in Ruckersville

I don't know how up to date this is.

And yes, Sheetz does do giftcards


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jan 11, 2014)

Brothers, the Hulkster donated $25. Part of being a Hulkamaniac is caring for your fellow man(or tomgirl), especially in their time of need. The Hulkster urges all of the little hulksters out there to do what they can.


----------



## rocket (Jan 11, 2014)

Kicked in a few, good work spergs


----------



## geodestro (Jan 11, 2014)

Donated $20. Hoping this care package will be well received, and not thrown out once he realizes who it's from. I don't think they are in a spot to ask too many questions, but they are completely paranoid so who knows? Cheers to you guys for setting this up.


----------



## Glaive (Jan 11, 2014)

I've collected a small sum of $40 from myself and the other members of Wizardchan.
I would like to donate this on behalf of our community to Chris+Barb through your fund.  

I think it is an excellent idea to use the donations towards actual goods they will need.  This will be especially useful for them during this transitional period as they start to rebuild what they have lost in the fire and require daily necessities like hygiene products, non-perishable food that they can prepare easily, clothing, toiletries, food for the dogs, and maybe a few extras.  With this much saved it wouldn't hurt to throw in some bonuses for Chris.  I have my doubts, but maybe some new drawing supplies and art materials would prompt him to at least continue a hobby he likes other than vidya.  Not expecting him to suddenly start sharing his artwork again, but it would be a nice gesture and give him something creative to do.  Markers, paper, pencils, surface to draw on, ect.   That's my biggest suggestion outside of the necessities.  

However...I am unable to use PayPal.  Null, do you have a bitcoin address where I could send $40 worth of BTC towards this fund?  That would be the easiest way for me to get you the money.

Thanks!


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Jan 11, 2014)

I just might do this. Even somebody like Chris doesn't deserve to be homeless.


----------



## Right Back Man (Jan 11, 2014)

I hope this gets far.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 11, 2014)

Threw along $5, not much but it's something


----------



## DustyR (Jan 11, 2014)

Null, I would be very careful to make sure that what you send arrives and is even opened by the Chandlers. I suggest sending to Rev. Shoemaker. You may wish to contact her first via telephone to inform her if a large package is to arrive. (I don't think smaller, independent shipments of money orders or gift cards addressed to Barb Chandler would matter as much, as they would be self-explanatory.) If it was a bunch of envelopes in just an envelope to their old address, who is to say they would necessarily even open it, with their paranoia? You would not want to risk such a valuable shipment getting lost or ignored.


----------



## Phil Ken Sebben (Jan 11, 2014)

Don't have a lot to give right now especially after the holidays and such but I figure even Chris-chan and  Borb need some right now kind of help.

Kicking in $20, but since I'm not from the States the amount might be a little different.

Edit: And done.$20.00 US has been donated.


----------



## JeffMangum (Jan 11, 2014)

I want to give Null some advice:


Spoiler



[youtube]cz0NKWpRO6g[/youtube]


----------



## Bob's Fries (Jan 11, 2014)

JeffMangum said:
			
		

> I want to give Null some advice:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



[youtube]cz0NKWpRO6g[/youtube]



Fix'd.


----------



## Hexbox (Jan 11, 2014)

Just pitched in $5. I've had classmates whose houses have burned down and it's a painful experience of total loss. I hope this gets to them successfully and they use it well.


----------



## Himawari (Jan 11, 2014)

I would personally suggest sending donations to Kevin Mann rather than Rocky, as he's the only one we have absolute confirmation of accepting donations for the Chandlers.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Jan 11, 2014)

Sent. Not much, but something.


----------



## MY 405 (Jan 11, 2014)

Null, I sent a donation.


----------



## JeffGoldblumIRL (Jan 11, 2014)

Descent said:
			
		

> Null, I've mentioned this before, but what do you think about printing off the Sonichu pages and artwork (minus stuff like SheCameForCwc obviously) from his scrapbook and burning him a copy of his "Yep, I'm on T.V." DVD and other shit like that and sending it to him once he and Barb are settled into where ever they end up? I thought it'd be something simple to help him rebuild his life.



I've actually completed this project already. A friend of mine created a printed and bound collection of Sonichu comics and Chris' stories and art and gave it to me for Christmas this past year. I requested another one be printed at my expense to send to the church.

(It features the uncensored comics but I think the reprint will be placing censor bars over the questionable parts, since it's being sent to a church and all.)


edit: It is a massive 1000-ish page collection of two volumes. The first book is Sonichu issuess 0-8 and the second is 9 through the "ending" plus the Specials, his custom Nintendo Power and other art relating to it, some loose drawings of his, the entire collection from the Wall of Originals, A Week with Christian Chander, How The Pokemon Came Into our Pokeballs, My Big 18th Birthday, and some other odds and ends sourced from the CWCki.

For the sake of reducing clutter, let's go ahead and plan out who will be sending what replacements to Chris. I'll handle the comics and art since that's pretty much a matter of me calling up my friend, asking her to censor some things, and having her reprint the comics. I'll post some pictures as proof as soon as I can get a hold of her (she is hanging onto the books while I am getting ready to move across town). Additionally, there are no photographs in the books, so if someone wanted to comb through the DVD slideshow pictures and "rebuild" his high school yearbook and perhaps a family photo album, that would be a nice gesture as well.

*I do not, however, have a copy of "Yep I'm On TV" so if someone wants to work on that by all means please do.*


double edit: Someone who maintains authority here should post a sister thread to plan out who is creating which physical mementos to sent to the church for the Chandlers. I would but since I'm not staff I don't know if I have the right to make that call. I think it would be a good idea from an organizational standpoint that way it divides the work cleanly among volunteers and nobody ends up making a second "I'm On TV" disc or comic compendium on accident.


----------



## DustyR (Jan 11, 2014)

Himawari said:
			
		

> I would personally suggest sending donations to Kevin Mann rather than Rocky, as he's the only one we have absolute confirmation of accepting donations for the Chandlers.


I would not trust him to take it. He could easily keep them for himself.
Rocky is a woman of God. She will give any items to the Chandlers that are in good taste and of use (money orders, gift cards, etc.). She can be trusted to do the right thing.


----------



## Himawari (Jan 11, 2014)

Wh-

Yes, Kevin Mann can easily go and cash checks made out to one Barbara Chandler and keep it all for himself. :?

Are you even thinking about the things you say?  People can't just claim checks that aren't made out to them.  To say nothing of what it would do to his professional reputation when he gets caught doing such a thing.

 

For all we know, the Chandlers have been working exclusively with State Farm and have had minimal contact with the church.  Rocky may not be prepared to handle donations for the Chandlers, but we know for sure that Mann is.


----------



## Surtur (Jan 11, 2014)

I donated 10.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jan 11, 2014)

Brother, if the check is made out to Barb or Chris and they cashed it for themselves, that would be highly illegal.

Now if you sent goods, that would be a lot harder to catch them doing. However, Chris said to send it to the insurance agent, so you should do that.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 11, 2014)

Best part about this is that it is not money we are sending. But rather necessities.


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jan 11, 2014)

Would sticking a Sonichu T-shirt in the box be a good idea to keep his spirit up and remind him he has Sonichu fans or would it be a bad idea because it would remind him of all he has lost and he would think it was work of ''DA TWOLLS''?


----------



## DustyR (Jan 11, 2014)

Himawari said:
			
		

> Wh-
> 
> Yes, Kevin Mann can easily go and cash checks made out to one Barbara Chandler and keep it all for himself. :?
> 
> ...


Let me tell you something, big daddy. Yes, of course, the American Dream Dusty Rhodes is thinking of what he is saying when he isn't in the squared circle shaking his moneymaker with Sweet Sapphire. Let me put it to you this way, big daddy: how easy would it be to go spend an anonymous Walmart giftcard? There is no accountability. I am obviously not referring to money orders. Not everyone here is going to be comfortable sending through paypal, or even money orders. Some might prefer to send a gift card for their own reasons, and for that reason I say it should be sent to the Rev. Shoemaker. The Dream has sent his donation to Barb in care of Rocky. How hard do you really think it is to hand a person some money orders and gift cards? This is Rocky's profession. I'm sure the old baby doll is up to the challenge and will do fine to carry out work for the lord in helping the Chandlers.


----------



## DustyR (Jan 11, 2014)

Mayor McCheese said:
			
		

> Would sticking a Sonichu T-shirt in the box be a good idea to keep his spirit up and remind him he has Sonichu fans or would it be a bad idea because it would remind him of all he has lost and he would think it was work of ''DA TWOLLS''?



It sounds like a great idea. Make sure it is the correct size shirt, probably xl, I am assuming. Large might work as he has slimmed somewhat, but with his manboobs, it is probably better to go XL.


----------



## DustyR (Jan 11, 2014)

Batman said:
			
		

> Not to derail the thread, but being a woman of God is no more guarantee that Rocky will give any donation to the Chandlers than being an insurance agent guarantees Kevin Mann won't.
> 
> As people have mentioned before, The Church could quite as easily keep anything given to them and use it for their own purposes. People are people, let's be realistic.



That is why I suggested a money order made out to Barb Chandler, which is what I have mailed to Rocky. Rocky cannot cash it, nor could Chris. I left a note saying that I have encouraged others to send as well.

I don't in a million years think that baby girl would use gift cards on herself, but if there was a lot, she might decide that the Chandlers have gotten enough and that other poor people in the church deserve some of them.


----------



## JeffGoldblumIRL (Jan 11, 2014)

Mayor McCheese said:
			
		

> Would sticking a Sonichu T-shirt in the box be a good idea to keep his spirit up and remind him he has Sonichu fans or would it be a bad idea because it would remind him of all he has lost and he would think it was work of ''DA TWOLLS''?



As a creative individual myself, if I suddenly lost my entire personal records/anthology of my work I would be incredibly upset and distraught. If someone offered to give me a compendium of my work to replace my lost copies, or a trinket celebrating the work I had put into my character(s) I would certainly appreciate it. I know Chris does not operate on the same level as many of us, but I think in some form he would appreciate the gesture. Sonichu was interminably important to him and I think handing him a simple collection of his work or something to remind him of his character -- since he's probably lost ALL of it -- would be a gift he would appreciate, from trolls or not.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 11, 2014)

JeffGoldblumIRL said:
			
		

> Mayor McCheese said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lol. Silly goldblum, Chris is not creative.


----------



## Surtur (Jan 11, 2014)

I suddenly crave pork and beans.


----------



## Zim (Jan 11, 2014)

I can't donate for strictly person reasons but you guys are pretty amazing and that's why I stick around.  

Again, his "fans", who he hates, are the only ones who give a crap about him.


----------



## Glaive (Jan 11, 2014)

JeffGoldblumIRL said:
			
		

> Mayor McCheese said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I second this.  There are more than enough funds now to make some of the items a little more personal.  Besides, Chris actually needs clothes now that his polos are all gone....and the rest of his wardrobe.  So other than all of the new general clothes he will be needing, there shouldn't be anything wrong with including something with Sonichu on it.  There are plenty of custom print sites that would could make a Sonichu shirt.  Just grab one of the nicer fan-images, vector it maybe if it needs an enlargement quality boost, and that's it.  

Yes he will probably get a little ticked it isn't "official merchandise", but he'd appreciate it more than a plain shirt and regardless of authenticity still think that he'd wear the shit out of it.  Great idea.


----------



## Fuzzy Wuzzy (Jan 11, 2014)

Glaive said:
			
		

> JeffGoldblumIRL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But that's like a double-edged sword. Yes he is weird but do we need to make such a shirt for him even though that would make others wonder why a 32 year old man is wearing a shirt with Sonichu on it? Sure its nice that it would make him happy but still, why can't we just give him plain clothes? Just a regular plain shirt or something. Just saying here.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 11, 2014)

I donated $5 because after watching him for years for my own amusement it just feels creepy to watch him go through this without doing _anything._

I also agree about not sending a Sonichu shirt. No need for us to dress him like a clown, at least he's able to take care of _that_ by  himself.


----------



## JeffGoldblumIRL (Jan 11, 2014)

Fuzzy Wuzzy said:
			
		

> Glaive said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's hardly ever worn "plain clothes" in his entire life. A graphic tee with a quality picture of his own creation would be thoughtful. It's usage may be a bit tongue-in-cheek, but I feel like it's a nice gesture nonetheless. Even if he doesn't wear the shirt it's the thought that counts. If we're talking about getting clothing, perhaps a Goodwill gift card/certificate would be in order? I know Barb gets her hoard from there, but they also do sell lots of affordable clothing.

Anyways, I've spoken with Null about potentially organizing a side effort to replace his creative things like his comics and whatnot. He's not fully "supportive" of the idea and doesn't want to include it with this drive, but he says if someone wants to send him replacement things then they can go ahead and do that. He mentioned it would "remind him of the drama". I more or less want to replace it just out of courtesy and because of the personal significance, even if the comic fell under the trolling umbrella.   

So, with that I will cease derailing this thread with the discussion. If anyone with trusted status here wants to potentially organize a separate effort to simply catalog who is volunteering to replace what, I'm still in support of the idea and I'm still going to send him replacement comics (to the church).


----------



## ShazbotChan (Jan 11, 2014)

I was thinking of send Chris a spare Sonic and Shadow figure I have (Shadows nose is missing but I dont think Chris would mind) as a gift, but 1. I dont know how to contct him now that his house is (supposedly) gone. 2. Would he even accept it, and lastly I dont like the idea of my name and address being sent to him. Any way around this stuff? If he did lose all his stuff I think a Sonic might cheer him up a little. I may or may not be able to do it though, funds are tight and I still got some bills to pay.


----------



## Null (Jan 11, 2014)

Just woke up and processed the backlog. There were so many I couldn't match all donations to PMs, so unless you left a note with attribution details I've left you as anonymous (except for Chandler Cats who I was able to match a receipt to a pM easily for).

This brings us up, after PayPal fees, to $668.48 USD. I don't even know what the original amount is, has to be over $700. I don't even know what to say, just holy shit.

This is more money than I need to fill a carebox with useful stuff so I'm trying to figure out what else to get. It may be worthwhile just to write a money order after I fill the box with whatever I can. I know Goodwill has giftcards, but I'm in urban Portland and the nearest Walmart is like an hour away via transit, so it'd be difficult to get there without a cab.

I'm all ears to suggestions. This is way more than I expected. I'll probably stop the fund tomorrow when I wake up and spend that morning getting all the stuff together.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> Just woke up and processed the backlog. There were so many I couldn't match all donations to PMs, so unless you left a note with attribution details I've left you as anonymous (except for Chandler Cats who I was able to match a receipt to a pM easily for).
> 
> This brings us up, after PayPal fees, to $668.48 USD. I don't even know what the original amount is, has to be over $700. I don't even know what to say, just holy shit.
> 
> ...


Today and yesterday, everybody loves Chris.   

This response makes me very happy.


----------



## introman (Jan 11, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> Just woke up and processed the backlog. There were so many I couldn't match all donations to PMs, so unless you left a note with attribution details I've left you as anonymous (except for Chandler Cats who I was able to match a receipt to a pM easily for).
> 
> This brings us up, after PayPal fees, to $668.48 USD. I don't even know what the original amount is, has to be over $700. I don't even know what to say, just holy shit.
> 
> ...



Some of the coinstars accept dollar bills and can spit out a giftcard for a certain amount. Some of the options are gap, and jcpenney as well. Here's the website null. https://www.coinstar.com/kioskfinder  I think the maximum is 500 but that shouldn't be a concern.


----------



## Null (Jan 11, 2014)

introman said:
			
		

> Some of the coinstars accept dollar bills and can spit out a giftcard for a certain amount. Some of the options are gap, and jcpenney as well. Here's the website null. https://www.coinstar.com/kioskfinder  I think the maximum is 500 but that shouldn't be a concern.


Oh dude, this is a beautiful idea. I had to use one of those when I lost my wallet so my paypal account already works with coinstar. This would save me tons of time traveling to different places for cards. Nice one!


----------



## Elendraug (Jan 11, 2014)

Both Petco and PetSmart are near his house, around ten milesish per Google Maps. You can get a $25 Petco gift card on Amazon.

Places like grocery stores, Walgreens, etc. typically carry gift cards near the greeting cards or registers, too, but usually they're for restaurants or 'higher-end' clothing stores.


----------



## UltraSonichu (Jan 11, 2014)

So wait, is the coinstar giftcard thing for a certain brand or for any of the listed brands? Because if it's the latter, I say definitely not.... GameStop is on the list...


----------



## JeffGoldblumIRL (Jan 11, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> introman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Careful with CoinStar. I don't know how they work now, but when I last used one (14 or so years ago) they took an exorbitant fee per dollar (something like 10%).

You can get many gift cards on Amazon if there is not a store where you live.


----------



## UltraSonichu (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah they don't charge a fee if you exchange it for certain brand giftcards.


----------



## Decent Human Being (Jan 11, 2014)

Zim said:
			
		

> Again, his "fans", who he hates, are the only ones who give a crap about him.


This is my sentiment as well. Some of the posts here were kind of touching, fretting about things like how to dress him. If only he had enough sense to care.

I won't be donating because I've never been part of the CWC community and don't know the individuals involved. I just wanted to say you guys rock.


----------



## Himawari (Jan 11, 2014)

I only very briefly looked into it, but I think you may be able to order a gift card for Food Lion (a local grocery store for the Chandlers) on their website?  Maybe look into that and see if you can get one to put in the care package?

And yeah, look into gift cards for JC Penney, Kohl's, etc.


----------



## Bragorboats (Jan 11, 2014)

Just a thought, would buying dog/cat food be a waste or not?


----------



## Watcher (Jan 11, 2014)

Bragorboats said:
			
		

> Just a thought, would buying dog/cat food be a waste or not?



That would depend on the status of the cats and dogs


----------



## Bragorboats (Jan 11, 2014)

I donated $25.  I don't know, all I can think of is the silly things Chris has done and how he never takes responsibility... but then, this is a horrible thing to happen.


----------



## Elendraug (Jan 11, 2014)

Dr. Cuddlebug said:
			
		

> Bragorboats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kibble is expensive to ship. Petco/PetSmart gift cards can't be spent on any dumb shit for Barb or Chris. If they're even allowed to keep their animals (and I hope for the animals' sake they're rehomed ASAP), a gift card to one of those almost guarantees they'll pick up some dog/cat food.

As Himawari mentioned, Food Lion definitely sells gift cards and you can order them online. They're a big chain in the southeast.


----------



## cahoots (Jan 11, 2014)

Dr. Cuddlebug said:
			
		

> Bragorboats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd bet good money that they are at a shelter and not with the Chandlers. Houses burn down all the time so there is a system in place to take in animals temporarily until stable housing can be found.


----------



## Watcher (Jan 11, 2014)

cahoots said:
			
		

> I'd bet good money that they are at a shelter and not with the Chandlers. Houses burn down all the time so there is a system in place to take in animals temporarily until stable housing can be found.


To be perfectly honest the pets being at a shelter is better for them than staying with Chris.


----------



## Himawari (Jan 11, 2014)

Chris said:
			
		

> My mother and I are still working, readusting, recovering, etc. If Anyone who wishes to help us in this dire moment, they may send all collected and acceptable item(s) to Kevin Mann's office in Charlottesville, VA; he will relay them to my mother and I. I do not have the address at the moment. His office phone number is 1 (434) 978-1197. Your prayers and Most Anything would be appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> Gift cards for grocery stores like Food Lion, restaurants like Wood Grill Buffet in C-Ville, iHop, McDonalds or Burger King (both of them last choices; we like good food), or stores like Wal-Mart or Target would be best recommended. I have asked my church's congregation for clothing; I will add an update on what amount we get if any in the later weeks. For the moment, shirts, pants and socks would be good. Go Large (L) or Extra Large (XL) on the shirts, short or long sleeved; we are both a size 16 (or 32) for pants; no ride-highs, must be long. As long as the socks fit most adult size feet, that is good.


Mann's mailing address, an easy google away:

1760 Timberwood Blvd
Charlottesvle, VA 22911-7593


----------



## Ron_Swanson (Jan 11, 2014)

Y'all are incredible people. Shame no one will record Chris' reaction at the amount of support, I think learning of his reaction would be a gift all of the Christorians-supporters would appreciate and deserve, hopefully Chris will consider this. I don't mean like making a video, but I'm really really hoping he at least acknowledges and thanks you guys for it. You guys deserve a lot of mm, yeahs.


----------



## DustyR (Jan 11, 2014)

Null, if there is a Safeway or Vons or Carrs grocery store (all same company) near you, they sell a ton of different gift cards for numerous different outlets. I guess I did not understand the talk about using Coinstar to get gift cards. I have only known them to give out free gift cards for amazon.com, so I would not understand why the bother. I still strongly support the idea of getting a money order for Barb for any funds left over after getting the desired items. Another possibility would be for Null to get a certified cashier's cheque or even a personal cheque in his own name to give to the Chandlers, in case there is worry that it wouldn't be accepted. (Would he be able to reclaim a certified cashier's cheque if it was uncashed or find out the status of such? That would be a good question to ask his bank.)

An impressive achievement raising this much. In my opinion it would be best to send out the first batch of whatever you send him in a day or two, but keep collecting funds to be disbursed at a later date when their needs can be reevaluated then. We have no idea how long the insurance will take to act, or if they will be denied their claims, etc. Some extra money might be needed towards a security deposit for a rental if they need to do that if the claims are denied, new furniture, clothes, a new laptop or game system for Christian, etc. The insurance may not come through, and they may have greater needs.


----------



## DustyR (Jan 11, 2014)

Himawari said:
			
		

> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope he hasn't moved.


----------



## Null (Jan 11, 2014)

DustyR said:
			
		

> Hope he hasn't moved.


I'll call his office on Monday.


----------



## DustyR (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh, I am sorry. I misread that and did not see it was from Chris. Please disregard.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah, and when some random person calls him and says that he just won $700+ (like Null did), Chris probably wouldn't immediately believe it, even though it's genuine.


----------



## Null (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah it's fine. My approach was hamfisted so I'm not sure what I was expecting.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jan 11, 2014)

I might send a sympathy card and a small donation to them. If they can still get mail at their address I'll send it there.

I think McD's has gift cards at low amounts (like $1 or $5; I don't go to McD's often, because like Chris, I too like good food  ), so it won't be a huge loss if the funds are stolen. Yes, I know McD's is unhealthy, but it's not like he's going to change his dining habits over a gift card. It might be a little comforting to him to have some food that he's used to. I'm sure McNuggets and apple dippers would taste good right now.

I'm also thinking of a Kohl's or PetsMart card instead, but I think they're more expensive, and I don't know if Chris has the animals or not. It would be nice if he had some decent clothes for once. I was also thinking about BestCuts and Wendy's, but that seems 

I'm unemployed but I don't have to worry about food and clothes, so I'll give $5-10 plus a card and postage. I just want to make sure he gets it. I won't do it until at least Monday so I'll follow this thread.


----------



## LM 697 (Jan 11, 2014)

TopCat said:
			
		

> Yeah, and when some random person calls him and says that he just won $700+ (like Null did), Chris probably wouldn't immediately believe it, even though it's genuine.



PLAGIARIST!!!

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=3254&start=1065#p155839


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jan 11, 2014)

Brother, Walmart and food places would likely be the best bet (so he can buy clothes and food), or just a general Visa gift card.

The Hulkster understands you don't want him to spend it stupidly (since it is Chris, one cannot be sure), but it is impossible to know what others have given them and how much of what they need, so Visa gift cards may be the way to go. Those can be spent anywhere, man.


----------



## qld (Jan 11, 2014)

I think gift cards for specific pet stores like Petsmart or Petco would be a waste.  They are expensive compared to Wal-Mart, and the Chandlers probably aren't feeding high end food, probably anything Wal-Mart sells for much cheaper.  To me, it would be akin to using some of the collection to fly in fresh Maine Lobster.  Secondly, the animals need to stay on the diet they are used to so they don't get stomach upsets, and if they've been eating ol'roy, that's what they need to stay on.  If they get the dogs back, they really don't need a $15 ceramic water dish from Petsmart when the $3 one from Wal-Mart would suffice (or even an old cool whip bowl, if that's the Chandler norm).
And hell, there's no reason Chris couldn't have a gift card for gamestop, maybe a little taste would give him the incentive to budget the spending as the gift cards have directed.  Why imply he doesn't deserve a little distraction and relaxation?  Sure, send them a Wal-Mart gift card and you might find the Chandlers with a cart full of clothes, food, some dog food and maybe a vidya game, but so what?  It's out of our hands and they're going to buy vidya and knick-knacks from goodwill.  Why fight it?


----------



## CatParty (Jan 11, 2014)

I would like to point out I donated $6.66 because I'm metal as fuck and listen to slayer


----------



## JeffGoldblumIRL (Jan 11, 2014)

Null, you need to name your donation drive "JUL-AID".


----------



## Doge (Jan 11, 2014)

Put Doge down for $20.


----------



## Vodka's My BFF (Jan 12, 2014)

I'll do something when I'm able. Need to cover my bases and then I'll get something sent out. What you guys are doing is quite admirable.


----------



## Anustart (Jan 12, 2014)

What about a Goodwill gift card? Not sure if they still buy clothes there (probably) but I imagine it could go a long way*.

I'll try to contribute within the next few days, but it's pretty incredible what this forum's put together so quickly already.

edit: *to rebuilding the hoard. What was I thinking there.


----------



## Surtur (Jan 12, 2014)

So I was one of the ten dollar donators, I can has attention whoring now?


----------



## cans.wav (Jan 12, 2014)

I get paid Wednesday. Will donate some then.


----------



## Surtur (Jan 12, 2014)

The_Doctor said:
			
		

> I get paid Wednesday. Will donate some then.



Or you could go back in time and steal Chris's coffee maker.


----------



## TheWhitestKnight (Jan 12, 2014)

I vote for including some Crayola fucking Model Magic and and acrylic PAINT!

He'll know what to do.


----------



## Himawari (Jan 12, 2014)

Art supplies aren't such a bad idea, honestly.  They shouldn't be the bulk of the care package, of course, but they might get a bit stir-crazy in the hotel and need something to do besides vidya.

EDIT: wait, I just suggested that these sluggards would get stir-crazy??


----------



## Null (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm totally down for some crayola model magic and paints. It'd give him something to fiddle with while he's waiting for barb to deal with the house situation. We might even get to see some of what he makes.


----------



## DustyR (Jan 12, 2014)

Hulk Hogan said:
			
		

> Brother, Walmart and food places would likely be the best bet (so he can buy clothes and food), or just a general Visa gift card.
> 
> The Hulkster understands you don't want him to spend it stupidly (since it is Chris, one cannot be sure), but it is impossible to know what others have given them and how much of what they need, so Visa gift cards may be the way to go. Those can be spent anywhere, man.


You know what, Terry Bollea--I may not have spent as much time in the gymnasium polishing my muscles as you, but that's because I love the Night Life just a little bit more than I do taking my vitamins. But, Terry, I gotta break it to you like this: I don't think the Visa gift cards are a good idea for INDIVIDUALS to send to Christian because most have an activation fee of $3.95 - $5.95. Them is dollars that Christian and Barbara could use to help rebuild their lives as well as the life of their cat. Now if the Null wishes to give them a gift card in the form of a Visa gift card, that might be better, because it is just one activation fee (or possibly two, as some have limits below $700). Multiple people sending them Visa gift cards in low amounts with huge activation fees would be a waste. Normal gift cards generally do not have activation fees.


----------



## Hyperion (Jan 12, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> I'm totally down for some crayola model magic and paints. It'd give him something to fiddle with while he's waiting for barb to deal with the house situation. We might even get to see some of what he makes.



You already told him that people raised funds for him. He apparently screamed at you and hung up.

You tried. Return the money and we'll forget this shameful white knight chapter. Chris is the dumbfuck who turned down $700.


----------



## Himawari (Jan 12, 2014)

He immediately rejected the money because he probably (and quite reasonably, all things considered) thought it was a troll trap.

Besides, I can't speak for everyone, but I didn't donate under the expectation that it would stop Chris from ranting and raving about trolls.  I _want_ him to receive the items funded by my contribution.  I don't care how he reacts to it.


----------



## Hyperion (Jan 12, 2014)

Himawari said:
			
		

> He immediately rejected the money because he probably (and quite reasonably, all things considered) thought it was a troll trap.
> 
> Besides, I can't speak for everyone, but I didn't donate under the expectation that it would stop Chris from ranting and raving about trolls.  I _want_ him to receive the items funded by my contribution.  I don't care how he reacts to it.



You want to know something? Chris is right to reject our aid. It's fucking mind blowing isn't it?

He is right to reject our offer. He is correct in all of his assumptions. We revel in every new update, and suddenly a fire. Nobody was willing to help before, so what changed?

Let me ask the people who gave their money a question; Why?


----------



## Null (Jan 12, 2014)

Crazy Pacer said:
			
		

> Himawari said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He rejected an offer over the phone from a number out of his area code that said people from the Internet were building him a package. It's not like he personally lit up a $700 money order; he turned down a verbal message over the phone under the suspicion it was a trick like literally every call he's received in the last 8 years has been.


----------



## Hyperion (Jan 12, 2014)

*Ass Patter's Brigade*

What happens next time Null?

Being constantly rescued by the efforts of others is what turned Chris into what he is today. Do you seek to enable him even further? Obviously you do.

Return the money and we can all forget about the time you turned in Anna.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey Null, sent you a PM. Check it out.


----------



## Zvantastika (Jan 12, 2014)

Crazy Pacer said:
			
		

> Let me ask the people who gave their money a question; Why?



Because it's the right thing to do, care for other human being in distress. What other reasons you might need?.


----------



## Null (Jan 12, 2014)

HyperMagichan said:
			
		

> Hey Null, sent you a PM. Check it out.


Updated


----------



## Hyperion (Jan 12, 2014)

Zvantastika said:
			
		

> Crazy Pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was asking a question, I expected a reply, you gave me a canned response about ass patting Chris and moralizing.

Let me simplify it: What do you expect your money to actually do to improve his life?


----------



## IceCube (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey, I just wanted to confirm that this thread is _just_ for donations that will be used to buy stuff for Chris, then sent to him. You're not going to give him any money directly, are you? I just want to make sure that, if I do donate, I won't be putting money for vidya and porn (and junkfood for Snorlax) into his pocket. It may sound dickish, but it's not like he's got a good money-management track record. :/


----------



## DustyR (Jan 12, 2014)

Crazy Pacer said:
			
		

> What happens next time Null?
> 
> Being constantly rescued by the efforts of others is what turned Chris into what he is today. Do you seek to enable him even further? Obviously you do.
> 
> Return the money and we can all forget about the time you turned in Anna.


Who gives a shit about the wishes and desires of Chris? If we started listening to what he wanted, the Cwcki would be chopped down and this forum shut down.
I donated privately in the form of a money order, and it was made out to Barb Chandler. I feel for Barb and the years of hell she has probably gone through because of him. That's why I gave. She doesn't deserve what happened. She's "not right" either, but at least she made an effort in her own way. She is the victim here in my eyes. Not only is she recorded on a telephone call as asking Chris for help in cleaning, but she is physically incapable herself. And it was his responsibility regardless of her whims and any difficulties she may pose (as all hoarders do in cleaning up hoards), as she is a sick woman in her 70's. He should have manned the hell up and fixed it. Secondly, he is the one who was making coffee in a bathroom at 2am. It doesn't matter if it was for Snorlax or at her request. She is a sick, 70+ old coot, and Chris should have known better. I don't care if Chris doesn't want money or wants to get new clothes, food, or even vidya. If he doesn't, that's fine too. But Barbara is the ADULT who will provide a roof over their heads and provide the bare necessities for life. In any event, I don't think you could argue that helping a family recover from a fire is enabling. It is a very noble and just thing to do.


----------



## Null (Jan 12, 2014)

IceCube said:
			
		

> Hey, I just wanted to confirm that this thread is _just_ for donations that will be used to buy stuff for Chris, then sent to him. You're not going to give him any money directly, are you? I just want to make sure that, if I do donate, I won't be putting money for vidya and porn (and junkfood for Snorlax) into his pocket. It may sound dickish, but it's not like he's got a good money-management track record. :/


It'll all be in giftcards and essential items. I might end up with some extra money because there is a lot, but I think if I write a money order to Barbara Chandler it'll get spent better.


----------



## Hyperion (Jan 12, 2014)

I never expected so many white knights. I'm honestly ashamed of you all. I had no idea so many of my fellow Christorians were so gullible and sentimental. So easily mislead.

Remember what happens when you feel pity for Chris.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Jan 12, 2014)

I was thinking about sending him a message on Facebook (not sure if want to use my personal account) to accept the help and stop being *proud* in a time like this. What do you guys think?


----------



## UltraSonichu (Jan 12, 2014)

Honestly - don't bother. If he rejected it in a phone call from Null, what on earth makes you think he's going to respond to other mediums? The last thing we need is OPL to be more distressed right now. Let's just give it to someone trustworthy who will see that he gets the items.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Jan 12, 2014)

UltraSonichu said:
			
		

> Honestly - don't bother. If he rejected it in a phone call from Null, what on earth makes you think he's going to respond to other mediums? The last thing we need is OPL to be more distressed right now. Let's just give it to someone trustworthy who will see that he gets the items.



Yeah, you're right. Sometimes I forget we're dealing with *Chris*.


----------



## Zvantastika (Jan 12, 2014)

Crazy Pacer said:
			
		

> I was asking a question, I expected a reply, you gave me a canned response about ass patting Chris and moralizing.



Notice how I wrote "other human being" instead of just "Chris", do you know why I did that?, to state that I really don't care if it's Chris the one I'm helping. 
I (personally) help anyone I can anyway I can, if you come up to my door and ask for money because you just got robbed I'd give you enough to take a cab all the way back to your home. Like I said earlier, Chris might not be the best person ever or even a "regular" person but he's still a HUMAN BEING and if he needs help I'll just lend a hand because it's the right thing to do, I don't care about your past, I don't care if you're racist, if you ask for help I'll gladly deliver even if I hate you or you're a complete stranger, it's all about being a good person who actually cares for others and not just "pity".


----------



## MrTroll (Jan 12, 2014)

DustyR said:
			
		

> Crazy Pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really, really hope this was some not-very-obvious satire. Barb is not a victim. Barb is a borderline sociopath who crammed that tinderbox of a house full of flammable garbage, floor to ceiling.


----------



## Christ-Chan (Jan 12, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> It'll all be in giftcards and essential items. I might end up with some extra money because there is a lot, but I think if I write a money order to Barbara Chandler it'll get spent better.


Will you make it clear that the help comes from the CWCki forums or will you keep it anonymous? I can see reasons to go with either option, so it'd be interesting to hear how it turns out.


----------



## Watcher (Jan 12, 2014)

Christ-ian said:
			
		

> Null said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Giving it to Mann and just saying "we raised a fund for Christian" is the best route in my opinion. Not saying it's directly from the Cwcki but not denying it either.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jan 12, 2014)

UltraSonichu said:
			
		

> Honestly - don't bother. If he rejected it in a phone call from Null, what on earth makes you think he's going to respond to other mediums? The last thing we need is OPL to be more distressed right now. Let's just give it to someone trustworthy who will see that he gets the items.



1. He doesn't know Null personally. How many other times has he been contacted by strangers regarding potential bullshit (read: weens).
2. "Hello, I run the forum---"CLICK
3. Like the insurance agent who he's directed people to?


----------



## CatParty (Jan 12, 2014)

Don't send them anything they can just spend on non essentials. Anything that can be spend on items to add to a new hoard is just setting up wherever they  live next to burn down.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Jan 12, 2014)

CatParty said:
			
		

> Don't send them anything they can just spend on non essentials. Anything that can be spend on items to add to a new hoard is just setting up wherever they  live next to burn down.



I suggest that any excess funds go to the Greene County area to support autistic awareness, firefighters, other charities for the homeless or needy, or even just our own Cwcki forums. Even if I donated I still don't fully trust the Chandlers to use the funds wisely, knowing their financial track record. My contribution is mainly a token to show the Chandlers that not every stranger out there is a vile person out to get them, perhaps. I may have otherwise used my donation for something stupid and selfish myself, so I may as well have it potentially contribute to a good greater beyond my own wants and needs?


----------



## CatParty (Jan 12, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> CatParty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya any excess should go to the firefighters.


----------



## teheviltwin (Jan 12, 2014)

Would it be possible to print and frame a couple of the better Chandler family photos? Particularly ones with Bob in?


----------



## Spaulding (Jan 12, 2014)

teheviltwin said:
			
		

> Would it be possible to print and frame a couple of the better Chandler family photos? Particularly ones with Bob in?



You could volunteer to take part in the Chandler family album project at this thread: viewtopic.php?f=7&t=3279


----------



## teheviltwin (Jan 12, 2014)

Spaulding said:
			
		

> teheviltwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you for that. I had missed that thread.


----------



## ShazbotChan (Jan 12, 2014)

Crazy Pacer said:
			
		

> I never expected so many white knights. I'm honestly ashamed of you all. I had no idea so many of my fellow Christorians were so gullible and sentimental. So easily mislead.
> 
> Remember what happens when you feel pity for Chris.



So much ween. I know its terrible people wanna help an unstable man who just lost his home and possibly all his belongings. Its terrible of them to have some sympathy and want to help somebody out, regardless of who they are or what they did. How dare they act like humans and show emotions!


----------



## cans.wav (Jan 12, 2014)

ShazbotChan said:
			
		

> Crazy Pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ignore the Crazy Pacer man. He always does this just to make people upset.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 12, 2014)

ShazbotChan said:
			
		

> Crazy Pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They have insurance and are in a hotel. Barb wasn't working and Chris never worked so their current income isn't affected. The house was a shitty horde of crap, filled with health hazards and their memories/items were 100% trash or slowly turning to ruin. The fire was the best thing that could happen to them, IMO. It's a fresh start.

I doubt Chris will care about your gift package or acknowledge it.


----------



## teheviltwin (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm a little concerned about giving extra money to Barb. She's a compulsive hoarder who just went through a catastrophic loss. The urge to hit Goodwill hard would be very strong. It would be easy enough to use the money on somewhere like Amazon.com and pick out clothes, shoes, toiletries, crayola etc. all from one place and have it sent directly.


----------



## timtommy (Jan 12, 2014)

I want to be careful about this message, because I am calling a lot of people wrong. I hope no one is too offended.

I donated $25. I am ok with whatever choices Null makes about gift cards, money etc. 

For those of you who are super-worried/don't want donations spent on vidya/lego/porn, I sympathize with the sentiment.

BUT

The amount we are planning to spend is substantial for people with the finances of the Chandlers. But it looks like it is going to be in the order of 1 month's income or less of Barb and Chris' combined social security money. 
Combining our money with social security/other people's charity/insurance etc. the Chandlers may have a few grand to get themselves back on their feet in the next few months. We only "control" a small-ish proportion of it.
If we send money orders/Walmart cards, he may spend it on stuff we wouldn't want him to. If we send cards that can only be used for food or clothing, he won't be able to use our part, but he can use the proportion of the tugboat he would have spent on food and clothing on vidya if he wants, because we freed the money up. 

My overall point is, if we send Chris stuff, it might well lead to more vidya, directly or indirectly. There is nothing we can do to stop that. If you donate, you should probably be aware of that, and ok with that. I am, because I hope it leads to more/better food/clothing/shelter as well, and I think it might.

TL DR: I don't think it makes a huge difference what Null decides to send him. I will leave it up to Null, and I think other people should relax as well. My only suggestion is that I don't think any gift cards should be for expensive stores and I think Null should try as much as possible to minimize gift card surcharges. That way Chris gets the most bang for our buck.

Edit: Also, if the deadline is tomorrow morning, maybe that should be put on the front page or header with the info about this drive that is already there. We don't want anyone to accidentally miss the deadline.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 12, 2014)

Best bet:

Kevin Mann
ATTN: Christian and Barbara Chandler
1760 Timberwood Blvd.
Charlottesvle, VA 22911-7593


----------



## qld (Jan 12, 2014)

CatParty said:
			
		

> Don't send them anything they can just spend on non essentials. Anything that can be spend on items to add to a new hoard is just setting up wherever they  live next to burn down.



If you really want to prevent Hoard II, why not bankroll it all into a big sweaty wad of cash to throw at a hoarding therapist for Barb and Chris?  But I'm sure they both have health insurance and could get that help without donations, they just won't take help at all.  So just send him some gift cards and watch for the excess cards to start popping up on his ebay account.



			
				teheviltwin said:
			
		

> I'm a little concerned about giving extra money to Barb. She's a compulsive hoarder who just went through a catastrophic loss. The urge to hit Goodwill hard would be very strong. It would be easy enough to use the money on somewhere like Amazon.com and pick out clothes, shoes, toiletries, crayola etc. all from one place and have it sent directly.



That should make returns easy so they can ultimately make their own purchasing decisions from Amazon.  Why try?  Just give him cash or a solitary Amazon card.  Que sera sera.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jan 12, 2014)

Guest said:
			
		

> I doubt Chris will care about your gift package or acknowledge it.


Actually, Chris posted on Facebook that he will eagerly accept anything sent to him and Barb. Plus, it's not like he's going to know who this is from.


----------



## Thetan (Jan 12, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> Updated OP. Thanks everyone.
> 
> Names in green means the money's already been received by Paypal. I think that Paypal might have gobbled up anything that went to the admin@cwckiforums.com address, but since it's only like $18 I'll make up for it if it never gets through. Ones sent to the current address are being received automatically.



Maybe that's why I had trouble donating yesterday. Just made a second attempt at donating a little while ago, and it went through with no problem.


----------



## DustyR (Jan 12, 2014)

timtommy said:
			
		

> I want to be careful about this message, because I am calling a lot of people wrong. I hope no one is too offended.
> 
> I donated $25. I am ok with whatever choices Null makes about gift cards, money etc.
> 
> ...



I don't know why there should be worry about Chris spending the money. If it any money orders are made out to Barb, Chris will be sorry out of luck. Now one possibility to consider is that if gift cards are sent to the Mann address, and if Chris is the one who gets a package to bring to mommy, he might take the gift cards and not tell Barb. I would be sure any envelope is made out to Barb with no mention of Chris. He would be less likely to open an envelope made out to Barb. I think if the gift cards can be given to Barb instead of Chris, they will probably be used responsibly. I would not worry too much about rebuilding the hoard, as she has nothing now, and no place to put the hoard. I think that once new permanent lodging is found and basic furniture, essentials are met, then the hording may resume, but I do not think she will go spend it on a $700 shopping spree picking up knick-knacks and other rubbish at Goodwill. Since her physical mobility is reduced, she also may have a lot less opportunity to go out to thrift stores and rebuild the hoard (assuming that is where most of the hoard came from. Some hoarders accumulate trash and things like newspapers, bills, etc., so if that is the case with Barb, going out to Goodwill may not be necessary to rebuild the hoard.) 

A suggestion for a hoard therapist is a nice idea, but they would reject it, and it would pay for probably only 3-5 hours of therapy, nothing to make even a dent if it was graciously accepted.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 12, 2014)

Man just either give something or not. Just please stop with these tl;dr walls of text.


----------



## Greg Sestero (Jan 12, 2014)

Please let's not delude ourselves about the effect that giving charity to the Chandlers will have. If they were starving or didn't have necessary items, gift cards might do some good. But a lot of you seem to be saying, "If we give him $100, he'll spend on it porn and vidya, but if we give him a $100 gift card it'll do some good." That's slow-in-the-mind thinking. If he's spending $100 dollars on vidya and $700 on food/blankets, and you give him a $100 giftcard, then he'll only buy $600 of necessary goods out of his tugboat and spend twice as much on random crap. 

You're still buying him porn and dildos, just indirectly. You might as well just flat out buy him the new Sonic game or whatever he wants; that's where your money is going anyway. I went through this exact situation with a friend of mine who had a coke problem. if you tried to restrain his spending by giving him gift cards, or giving him money through a responsible caretaker, then he would buy food with the money that you were giving him, but then he would spend his _usual_ food money on coke. The net result of giving him a hundred bucks of GOOD FOOD AND DRINKS was that he would do a hundred bucks more of cocaine.

If you still want to give money to Chris, that's fine. But you're paying for him to masturbate and play children's video games, and that's not how you help someone with compulsive behavior. What my friend needed and what Chris needs is not money - giving Chris money is toxic - but psychological help so he can spend it responsibly.

I mean _really,_ what do you think is going to happen? Give him $50 bucks of canned food, and he'll say, "Wow, I have $50 of free food! Since I already have enough to eat, I'll take the 50 I WOULD have spent on McDonalds, and invest it in something productive!" 

No. Chris is going to say, "Wow, someone gave me 50 bucks of free food! Looks like I can spend even more tugboat on bullshit!"


----------



## qld (Jan 12, 2014)

Greg Sestero said:
			
		

> Please let's not delude ourselves about the effect that giving charity to the Chandlers will have. If they were starving or didn't have necessary items, gift cards might do some good. But a lot of you seem to be saying, "If we give him $100, he'll spend on it porn and vidya, but if we give him a $100 gift card it'll do some good." That's slow-in-the-mind thinking. If he's spending $100 dollars on vidya and $700 on food/blankets, and you give him a $100 giftcard, then he'll only buy 600$ of necessary goods out of his tugboat and spend twice as much on random crap.
> 
> You're still buying him porn and dildos, just indirectly. You might as well just flat out buy him the new Sonic game or whatever he wants; that's where your money is going anyway. I went through this exact situation with a friend of mine who had a coke problem. if you tried to restrain his spending by giving him gift cards, or giving him money through a responsible caretaker, then he would buy food with the money that you were giving him, but then he would spend his _usual_ food money on coke. The net result of giving him a hundred bucks of GOOD FOOD AND DRINKS was that he would do a hundred bucks more of cocaine.
> 
> ...



Exactly.  I've been saying that for two days now, but it seems none of what you said is perceived as being even close to true by many here.


----------



## The Nameless One (Jan 12, 2014)

The fiancee and pooled together and are giving $20. Whether all the donations amount to anything in the long run is kind of beside the point: I think everyone donating hopes that it will, but understands that Chris could very well just end up disappointing us.


----------



## Null (Jan 12, 2014)

We're over $800. This is more money than I know what to do with, so today is going to be the official end of the collecting money. I'll take off the global announcement at around midnight. I want to make the package timely, and I don't want to drag this out to the point where they've already bought everything I'll be sending them.

The process moving forward is this:
- Today: I'm placing an order on Amazon for things I can't get nearby me, including some giftcards. This will arrive to my place in about 1 or 2 days.
- Today: I'll go and pick up items from nearby stores today, and probably hit up the coinstar to collect some more giftcards.
- Monday I'll talk to the State Farm representative to see if he can handle the package. If I cant get a hold of him I'll try calling Chris again. If that doesn't work I'll call his Church.
- Monday: I'm also probably going to stop by a local office supplies area and print out a Sonichu themed note accrediting the donation to "Loyal Sonichu Fans". I think this carries the lowest risk of having the box thrown away in paranoia.
- Finally: Once everything is squared away, the Amazon box arrives, and I've done my shopping I'll go to the post office to get an adequately sized priority box and ship it over. Any extra money will be placed into a money order for Barbara Chandler. The moment before I walk out the door to get the money order I'll delete the URL and shutoff the paypal route to donating money.


----------



## SoniBlu (Jan 12, 2014)

Does this mean you've stopped collecting money as of now Null? If so, disregard my PM.

Also, $800? Wow. Way to go, folks.


----------



## Null (Jan 12, 2014)

SoniBlu said:
			
		

> Does this mean you've stopped collecting money as of now Null? If so, disregard my PM.
> 
> Also, $800? Wow. Way to go, folks.


No. I'll stop collecting money before I make the money order on Tuesday.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Jan 12, 2014)

So Chris now has a free    from us. If anything else it's an early birthday present from the CWCki forums.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jan 12, 2014)

I may send a card to the Chandlers and a small donation to the Ruckersville fire department instead.

Ruckersville FD donation page


----------



## Mourning Dove (Jan 12, 2014)

GrandNumberOfPounds said:
			
		

> I may send a card to the Chandlers and a small donation to the Ruckersville fire department instead.
> 
> Ruckersville FD donation page



Good idea. Though now I wonder how many   's the fire department's guestbook will get?


----------



## Smutley (Jan 12, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> - Monday: I'm also probably going to stop by a local office supplies area and print out a Sonichu themed note accrediting the donation to "Loyal Sonichu Fans". I think this carries the lowest risk of having the box thrown away in paranoia.



You might want to, in the note you include, have a section specifically to Barb.  Chris's paranoia might get the best of him but there's no way his mother will let him dispose of anything until she's inspected it all.  If she's referenced in the note explaining what this is and why, she may be able to talk to / bully him into accepting it more easily.  It'll make make her feel included and that this is for "The Chandlers", not just for her weird son and his feud.


----------



## Himawari (Jan 12, 2014)

Null, where are you getting the money order?  I think Walmart does them for free (heard this from someone who came into our bank, because the thing to do when you come into a location that sells a product is to broadcast where to get said product for free, obviously), but then again when it's a matter of a few hundred dollars, a fee of a couple bucks is just a drop in the bucket.


----------



## Holdek (Jan 12, 2014)

EDIT: Sorry fokes I'm tired and I was confusing Chris' plea for donations vs. what Null is putting together.


----------



## JeffGoldblumIRL (Jan 12, 2014)

Batman said:
			
		

> they feel guilty for laughing at Chris and especially for speculating that 14BC may one day go up in smoke and kill all the inhabitants within. Mr Jeff Goldblum himself speculated not a few days before the incident how a devastating fire would probably get started at 14BC and his comments ended up being eerily prophetic. So they donate to make themselves feel better. Given that we have a few religious types donating here, such an assumption is not unreasonable.



I know it is not your intent to single me out with this post, it is an example and I get that, but I do want to point out that I did not contribute to the fund out of troll's remorse or anything of the sort just because I contributed a lengthy hypothesis to the then-inevitable fire. Yes, I did feel a bit strangely knowing that literally 14 hours before the fire I made a post where I suggested the combination of faulty wiring and a small appliance would result in such an event. Many people who contributed to that thread at that time shared similar feelings.

I also did not donate for the sake of seeing my name in lights or to "get" anything in return, notoriety, content, or otherwise. I am a nobody in the grand scope of things here; I'm here to continue spectating just as I've done for a very long time; I've lurked ED and the CWCki under many names. I feel a bit antsy that my name is in the OP of the thread, since when I donated via PayPal I said "this is JeffGoldblumIRL, but I'd like to be credited as Anonymous". At the time, I would have been the only anonymous contribution on the list (and second highest only to the $50 donation). Null had a lot going on and stopped at the username in my message, I'm okay with that and I didn't want to make a scene so I let it run its course. I don't demonstrate charity for the photo op that comes with it.

The real reason I donated is because I was very recently in Chris' new position. I was once homeless; I alluded to this in a previous post. For 14 months I did not have a permanent place to call home, but I got something that 99.9% of the people in my position never, ever get: a break. I never gave up, I landed a job interview with a very respectable company after using what little funds I had to buy textbooks from the used bookstore and borrowed some nice clothes from a friend. I fought my way to a good job and now I have a place to live and I have food in my pantry. I am still swamped with debts and bills accrued from my transience, but I still wanted to contribute to Chris' fund because when I was at my worst and I didn't have a place to live there weren't that many people I could turn to for help. I wanted Chris to know that when it feels like the whole fucking world has turned its back on you that there is STILL some good out there and it's never worth it to give up or admit defeat.

Yeah, it's Christian "mmmyeah I'll think about it *inaction*" Chandler. If he and Barb turn over a new leaf then I'd be really happy for the two of them. If he instead blows the $40 on vidya and junk food then at least in some form my contribution was able to give him some form of fleeting happiness. I want him to find comfort in whichever way he feels suitable.

(I apologize for the tl;dr and for breaking my pseudo-character here.)


----------



## teheviltwin (Jan 12, 2014)

I tried to donate but I got an error that the website was down. I'll try again before I head to bed but otherwise I'll send a package across myself when I know what's they've got from this one.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jan 12, 2014)

Brother, gift cards are the best thing you can buy from a cost perspective. It is cheaper to ship them to Virginia than actual goods and they can be used to buy anything they need. If they spend them stupidly, then that is on them and not us.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jan 12, 2014)

I just sent a $5 dollar donation,


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jan 12, 2014)

OK, I just spent $17.10 total on a thinking of you card and a $15 Subway card. I only wanted to spend $10, but still, if  squanders it it's not a huge loss. They also had Taco Bell gift cards but I thought considering his problem with  and  's colitis that it wouldn't be a good idea. They had Starbucks gift cards but they were a pack of 3-$15 cards and it was too much, and I don't go to Starbucks that much.

Yes, I still plan to give $20 to the Ruckersville FD and include a note that it be used to help the firefighter who was injured, but if the firefighter doesn't need it then the FD can use it as they see fit.


----------



## Himawari (Jan 12, 2014)

GrandNumberOfPounds said:
			
		

> OK, I just spent $17.10 on a thinking of you card and a $15 Subway card.


I hope you mean that the greeting card was $2.10 and not that you spent a total of $32.10!


----------



## AnimuGinger (Jan 12, 2014)

Himawari said:
			
		

> GrandNumberOfPounds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I gather. EDIT - The card was 2.10 and the subway card was 15.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Jan 12, 2014)

Himawari said:
			
		

> GrandNumberOfPounds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I was thinking that too. A $17.10 greeting card?!


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jan 12, 2014)

$17.10 total, yes 

card - $1.97
Subway gift card - $15
tax - $0.13


----------



## Fibonacci (Jan 12, 2014)

Himawari said:
			
		

> Null, where are you getting the money order?  I think Walmart does them for free (heard this from someone who came into our bank, because the thing to do when you come into a location that sells a product is to broadcast where to get said product for free, obviously), but then again when it's a matter of a few hundred dollars, a fee of a couple bucks is just a drop in the bucket.


Walmart charges 70 cents per money order.

*Source:* _I work there._


----------



## Null (Jan 12, 2014)

I'll just go to my bank. I think they charge like $5. I'm footing the bill when it comes to shipping and misc fees like this so don't worry.


----------



## Holdek (Jan 12, 2014)

alex_theman said:
			
		

> I would love to donate, but my dad insists it is a scam, Null, show this evil bastard that you aren't a indian scammer.



 ha ha wow alex_theman, your dad is basically saying, "Die indian Null" !



			
				spaps said:
			
		

> I'd donate, but I am babby and have no money.



I hope Compy donates your allowance for this week.


----------



## qld (Jan 12, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> I'll just go to my bank. I think they charge like $5. I'm footing the bill when it comes to shipping and misc fees like this so don't worry.



I thought Postal Money Orders were most reliable for acceptance on the receiver's end.  Plus, they are cheap.  I heard bank money orders were often counterfeited, so there are delays in cashing them on the other end.  Heard Wal-Mart gets counterfeited a lot too, but if yours is a genuine Wal-Mart purchase, at least Chris's Wal-Mart will be able to tell it's not a fake.  Just like the Post Office can tell about their own.


----------



## DustyR (Jan 12, 2014)

JeffGoldblumIRL said:
			
		

> Batman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sound like an inspirational young man. Never give up on your dreams.


----------



## DustyR (Jan 12, 2014)

Smutley said:
			
		

> Null said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps you should have two packages, one for Christian and one for Barbara. The more important items could go into the one for Barbara (gift cards, money order), and Christian's could contain things specifically for him. My only concern would be if he didn't give Barbara her section.


----------



## Himawari (Jan 13, 2014)

qld said:
			
		

> Null said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At the bank I worked at we never gave money orders any holds longer than a normal check would get (ie. $200 next business day, the rest the business day after that).  We got notices if there were counterfeit money orders going around and how to spot them (though they were always counterfeits of bank money orders, never Western Union ones, and ALWAYS super-easy to spot), but other than being vigilant as always we were never informed of any risk to accepting money orders.

EDIT: WAIT YOU DID SPECIFY BANK MONEY ORDERS hahaha I'm dumb, whatever enjoy more of my bank sperging


----------



## Greg Sestero (Jan 13, 2014)

The thing about a relief fund is that it goes to help people who have legitimate expenses, and have become unable to pay for them due to circumstances beyond their control. A guy loses his house in a flood and is trying to keep his kids in school - that kind of thing. 

Chris has absolutely no legitimate expenses, and has now become unable to pay for porn due to circumstances entirely within his control. If it were the case that their current income is insufficient even to feed the Chandlers, then it would be appropriate to donate something to them. But most people are assuming that the Chandlers are still engaging in discretionary spending; we're trying to second-guess them and tardproof our charity so that it doesn't get sucked into a pit of porn and the beginnings of a second Hoard. But if Chris is spending a certain amount of money on food, and some other amount on junk he doesn't need, then whatever food we give him will only give him the means to spend his usual food budget on junk. 

The ways in which he can spend a gift card may be limited, but the ways in which he can spend his tugboat are not. If Chris get a hundred dollar donation which can only be redeemed for canned food, that gives him a hundred dollars of the tugboat's food budget for him to spend however he wants. If the Chandlers can be said to be spending money in two different categories - necessary and discretionary - then adding to the first category just frees up tugboat for the second category.


----------



## A-Stump (Jan 13, 2014)

Greg Sestero said:
			
		

> The thing about a relief fund is that it goes to help people who have legitimate expenses, and have become unable to pay for them due to circumstances beyond their control. A guy loses his house in a flood and is trying to keep his kids in school - that kind of thing.
> 
> Chris has absolutely no legitimate expenses, and has now become unable to pay for porn due to circumstances entirely within his control. If it were the case that their current income is insufficient even to feed the Chandlers, then it would be appropriate to donate something to them. But most people are assuming that the Chandlers are still engaging in discretionary spending; we're trying to second-guess them and tardproof our charity so that it doesn't get sucked into a pit of porn and the beginnings of a second Hoard. But if Chris is spending a certain amount of money on food, and some other amount on junk he doesn't need, then whatever food we give him will only give him the means to spend his usual food budget on junk.
> 
> The ways in which he can spend a gift card may be limited, but the ways in which he can spend his tugboat are not. If Chris get a hundred dollar donation which can only be redeemed for canned food, that gives him a hundred dollars of the tugboat's food budget for him to spend however he wants. If the Chandlers can be said to be spending money in two different categories - necessary and discretionary - then adding to the first category just frees up tugboat for the second category.



Oh you've done it now. Don't use logic. Or tell people how to best waste their money. They don't like it and you're basically talking up a tree.


----------



## Greg Sestero (Jan 13, 2014)

A-Stump said:
			
		

> Oh you've done it now. Don't use logic. Or tell people how to best waste their money. They don't like it and you're basically talking up a tree.




Yeah, I figured. It still bears saying. Honestly, it might be the case that the Chandlers are struggling to pay for essentials - I have no idea what their financial obligations might be at the moment, although past experience tells us that Chris only accepts obligations under extreme duress and then doesn't honor them. Or maybe you figure that Chris and Barb should get a break, and deserve some extra cash to start a new Hoard.

But what a lot of people are saying instead is, "Chris spends some money on food, and some money on toys, but if we give him food, he _won't_ be able to buy more toys." That displays a worrisome extent of ignorance (willful or otherwise) as to how currency works. If you normally have to purchase X and Y, but suddenly get donations of X, you can then purchase a lot more of Y. In this case, Y is sex toys and My Little Pony figurines that possibly also double for sex toys. Chris will figure this out, if he didn't already do so before he asked us for money.


----------



## A-Stump (Jan 13, 2014)

There seems to be some kind of an idea that Chris is/would starve without a donation drive or be without essential clothing. It's called a church drive. The food pantry. The essential goods pantry. Cavalry of Green runs a pantry in Ruckersville two days a week. Oh wait CWC wouldn't be caught dead there, not when people are willing to foot the bill for his stupidity throughout his life.


----------



## Null (Jan 13, 2014)

Am I seriously going to have to lock this thread? Set up something in the discussion board if you want to argue the logic.

Nobody here is expecting a "thank you". We expect Chris to take it for granted, but to most people, I think the idea of a 70 year old gentry with scabies and a 30 year old man not able to afford soap because of having to board their pets in kennels and pay for contractors to safety-proof their house before insurance pays out is why they donate.


----------



## A-Stump (Jan 13, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> Am I seriously going to have to lock this thread? Set up something in the discussion board if you want to argue the logic.
> 
> Nobody here is expecting a "thank you". We expect Chris to take it for granted, but to most people, I think the idea of a 70 year old gentry with scabies and a 30 year old man not able to afford soap because of having to board their pets in kennels and pay for contractors to safety-proof their house before insurance pays out is why they donate.



I've made a thread about it but again, pantries give out items from food to hygienic products. Nifty establishments.


----------



## Greg Sestero (Jan 13, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> Am I seriously going to have to lock this thread? Set up something in the discussion board if you want to argue the logic.
> 
> Nobody here is expecting a "thank you". We expect Chris to take it for granted, but to most people, I think the idea of a 70 year old gentry with scabies and a 30 year old man not able to afford soap because of having to board their pets in kennels and pay for contractors to safety-proof their house before insurance pays out is why they donate.



I certainly understand that sentiment. Don't get me wrong; I'm not some kind of sociopath who wants to see Chris starve, and like I said before, I'm open to the notion that Chris might actually be strapped for food/clothing money. I was specifically addressing the people who seem to have assumed that Chris can not only afford soap but products for his   , and were taking active steps (like sending food rather than money) to prevent that, because that kind of tard-proofing won't work. if Chris can't afford soap, I certainly have no problem with people sending it to him. It just makes no sense to assume that if he can even afford to buy toys at all right now, giving him   (in the form of either cash or gift cards) wouldn't result in more toys. It would. 

At any rate, I'll accede to your wishes and keep it out of this thread. I've pretty much said my piece but if I have any other thoughts on the matter, I won't put them here.


----------



## Null (Jan 13, 2014)

Relevant:



			
				Null said:
			
		

> Can anyone with artistic talent do me a huge favor?
> 
> I'm looking for SVGs of Sonichu and the Sonichu Ball. There's a really good cover of Issue 0 that I like the style of. If anyone can get me an SVG of these two things I'd be really grateful.
> 
> http://www.static.kiwifarms.net/public/images ... iro9389/0/


----------



## CatParty (Jan 13, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> Am I seriously going to have to lock this thread? Set up something in the discussion board if you want to argue the logic.
> 
> Nobody here is expecting a "thank you". We expect Chris to take it for granted, but to most people, I think the idea of a 70 year old gentry with scabies and a 30 year old man not able to afford soap because of having to board their pets in kennels and pay for contractors to safety-proof their house before insurance pays out is why they donate.




please lock this thread


----------



## Smutley (Jan 13, 2014)

Greg Sestero said:
			
		

> Null said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You, and many others, also seem to forget that he and his mother just lost their home and many of their possessions.  Just because they had a fire doesn't mean the mortgage stopped, or home and car insurance payments stopped, or property taxes stopped, or the cellphone bill doesn't come in, or they don't have to eat out at restaurants more instead of a $2 hungry man dinner and hot kuerig water for cup-of-soups.


----------



## 4Macie (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't understand why so many people are SO set against anyone giving Chris money right now. If you don't want to, then don't do it, if you want to, do it. But don't start thinking you're a better person because you do or do not donate. People are saying Chris will waste the money, but that's a huge possibility for ANY charity or donation program. For example, any time there's a world tragedy (Haiti for example), RedCross and the like start donation programs saying so much money will send water and food to that location. What you don't realize that if you send $20, only $5 of it is actually being used for the proposed purpose. Does that mean we should stop helping others? Who knows, but it's up to the individuals who donate and no one's better or worse for their decisions to (or not to) donate.

TL;DR donate or not, it's your choice and no one is better for doing so. Chris isn't the only person who gets "charity" and wastes it, even huge businesses do it.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jan 13, 2014)

I just hope for once in his life Chris spends his tugboat in a sensible way. Even  realizes this is a serious situation.


----------



## SoniBlu (Jan 13, 2014)

Finally got the donation button to  work for me. 10 dollars in.


----------



## Green Nidoking (Jan 13, 2014)

I donated.

Why? Good question.

This may be one of the rare chances that anyone ever gets to crack Chris' bubble. Maybe, just maybe, knowing that a large gathering of people decided to offer help during a time of great need will do that. Maybe he can grow as a person for once in his life.

It may not be terribly realistic.

But it's hardly breaking my bank to do it.


----------



## rocket (Jan 13, 2014)

It's ok to be nice to someone without expecting anything in return. In fact it's a decent thing done by anyone with a shred of character

in fact I've heard several people here shriek exactly that when raging over chris's generosity-for-potential-heartsweet policy


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm proud of everyone who's donated, really. I just personally don't feel comfortable doing so.


----------



## UltraSonichu (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't think anyone that donated thinks that EVERY SINGLE RED CENT will go on useful things to help Chris and Barb get back on their feet. But come on - bad as they were, they didn't deserve to lose the house, and nobody else gives a shit about them, and for a good reason. If we didn't give just because we wouldn't be thanked, or because we thought they deserved misfortune, honestly what would make us, as people, morally better than Chris? (apart from the lack of    anyway)

I do see the other side though - like that falling through the net would be a character building experience for Chris and Barb and teach them a lesson. HOWEVER. We're talking a pair of mentally ill serial half-wits here. They're not capable of doing anything different, they're too far gone. Think of it as donating a penny to the village idiots - you don't expect any meaningful change, but even selfish idiots are still people.


----------



## Greg Sestero (Jan 13, 2014)

CatParty said:
			
		

> Null said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree, please lock this thread. We started another topic on Discussion on whether Chris deserved donations, like we were told to, but then it got locked. I say if people who think Chris doesn't deserve donations aren't being allowed to express that opinion civilly, we should lock this down too.


----------



## LM 697 (Jan 13, 2014)

Greg Sestero said:
			
		

> I agree, please lock this thread. We started another topic on Discussion on whether Chris deserved donations, like we were told to, but then it got locked. I say if people who think Chris doesn't deserve donations aren't being allowed to express that opinion civilly, we should lock this down too.



I don't think that thread should be locked (at least not yet), so I unlocked it unless Katsu or whoever else wants it to stay closed.


----------



## DustyR (Jan 13, 2014)

You know something, big daddy? I think everyone has said everything that could be said in favor or against donations, so anything else would just be repetition really. I know I sat here and typed up a fury of words, but there's nothing more on that I can say. This thread would be good to see updates on how the fund progresses and any additional donations, suggestions for their usage, etc.


----------



## LM 697 (Jan 13, 2014)

DustyR said:
			
		

> anything else would just be repetition.



Welcome to the CWCki Forums.


----------



## QuestionablePoster (Jan 14, 2014)

I am thinking the time to donate money is over, but I do want to give Chris something to take his mind off the troubles. I want to make him a Steam Account and put some games on it for him, here's hoping he has access to a decent computer to enjoy it. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Silvana (Jan 14, 2014)

My router got blown out by lightning on New Year's Day, and I've only just got back online, but having quickly got up to date, I've donated $10 - hope I'm not too late...


----------



## CatParty (Jan 14, 2014)

DustyR said:
			
		

> You know something, big daddy? I think everyone has said everything that could be said in favor or against donations, so anything else would just be repetition really. I know I sat here and typed up a fury of words, but there's nothing more on that I can say. This thread would be good to see updates on how the fund progresses and any additional donations, suggestions for their usage, etc.





ugh gimmick posters.....


----------



## rocket (Jan 14, 2014)

CatParty said:
			
		

> DustyR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I blame this phenomenon on reddit

Hulk get in here and show these scrubs who runs this town


----------



## Null (Jan 14, 2014)

Tomorrow, all materials should arrive and I should be able to put together the box. I'll leave the channel up today in case any last minute donations come in, but I'll turn off the box.

Including my contribution and the 2 donations that got lost that I'll make up for, the final number comes to: *$911.23*


----------



## CatParty (Jan 14, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> Tomorrow, all materials should arrive and I should be able to put together the box. I'll leave the channel up today in case any last minute donations come in, but I'll turn off the box.
> 
> Including my contribution and the 2 donations that got lost that I'll make up for, the final number comes to: *$911.23*




do you have a picture of the final relief package?


----------



## Mourning Dove (Jan 14, 2014)

I never would have guessed in the last couple months that the CWCki forums would somehow be compelled to give Chris an entire tugboat from their own pockets and then some. As is the crazy life of Chris.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 14, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> I never would have guessed in the last couple months that the CWCki forums would somehow be compelled to give Chris an entire tugboat from their own pockets and then some. As is the crazy lazy life of Chris.



fixed


----------



## Null (Jan 14, 2014)

CatParty said:
			
		

> Null said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not yet. I was originally only planning on getting just the items from the store, but since the number quintupled expectations I'm getting extra stuff off Amazon and I don't know how big all of that's going to be. Before I can start setting up the postal box I need to know how much space I need.

Coming off Amazon was extra giftcards, simple craft supplies, and socks. Because I fucking love socks. You'd also be surprised at how quickly socks get ruined when you're stepping through a house that has a combination of firehose water and ash caked into the carpet.


----------



## LM 697 (Jan 14, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> the final number comes to: *$911.23*



cwc did 9/11


----------



## Himawari (Jan 14, 2014)

QuestionablePoster said:
			
		

> I am thinking the time to donate money is over, but I do want to give Chris something to take his mind off the troubles. I want to make him a Steam Account and put some games on it for him, *here's hoping he has access to a decent computer to enjoy it. *
> 
> What do you guys think?


He doesn't.


----------



## Venusaur (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow that's an impressive amount, almost a grand! Good job organizing all this Null.

As for the Steam suggestion... I don't think Chris has a reliable computer, and I don't think he's a PC gamer. It's a nice idea and all, but I really don't know if it'll be worth it.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jan 14, 2014)

^It wouldn't. Not only has Chris not had access to a computer for the last 3 years, but he couldn't give a shit and a half about PC games because they don't operate on a console.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 14, 2014)

Mr. 0 said:
			
		

> ^It wouldn't. Not only has Chris not had access to a computer for the last 3 years, but he couldn't give a shit and a half about PC games because they don't operate on a console.




and he's gay


----------



## exball (Jan 14, 2014)

CatParty said:
			
		

> Mr. 0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And too fat to squeeze behind a computer desk.


----------



## RV 229 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey, Null. I'm still working on those vectors of Sonichu and the Sonichu ball. Unfortunately, this is my first time using a tablet with Adobe Illustrator, and my first time touching the program in almost eight years. If you can wait that long, I'll try to get them to you by the end of the week.


----------



## The Tyrant (Jan 15, 2014)

Dear god, I was not expecting...I can't, oh lord. I just barely caught wind of this incident, and I'm just...flabbergasted. Regardless of the cause, house fires are awful... I really wish I was here earlier so I could have chipped in something, but seeing the total amount is really breathtaking and, admittedly, heartwarming. It should afford more than enough for Chris and his mother. How has the assembling of the items been going, Null? Hopefully, it hasn't been too difficult, or rather, tedious.


----------



## Michael_Snyder (Jan 15, 2014)

Here you go, I donated my last 10 cents, maybe it's nothing, but I wanna help.


----------



## exball (Jan 15, 2014)

Michael_Snyder said:
			
		

> Here you go, I donated my last 10 cents, maybe it's nothing, but I wanna help.


Nice try JEW!


----------



## Michael_Snyder (Jan 15, 2014)

exball said:
			
		

> Michael_Snyder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But... but... 


Spoiler



http://imgur.com/QFPEFks


----------



## exball (Jan 15, 2014)

Michael_Snyder said:
			
		

> exball said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a joke.


----------



## Varis (Jan 16, 2014)

You guys rock!  I hope the care package will contain some (cheap) markers, not that I expect any new content.


----------



## Null (Jan 16, 2014)

Varis said:
			
		

> You guys rock!  I hope the care package will contain some (cheap) markers, not that I expect any new content.


I've thrown in some markers, paints, and modeling stuff.

I was going to ship the package today but I didn't get a notification about my package in the front office until 5:55pm, 5 minutes before closing. I'll have to take care of it tomorrow. I'll send around some screenshots too.


----------



## JeffGoldblumIRL (Jan 16, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> Varis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you know if it's okay to send Kevin Mann parcels beyond the 17th? That was the cutoff date I heard around here and am just wondering on what I should do in the way of sending the comic reprints. I've ordered another run of the book set but it will not get here until the weekend, and then it needs to be sent out.


----------



## Null (Jan 16, 2014)

Last call for the SVGs. The package goes out tomorrow. I'll print a standard note without them.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 17, 2014)

If Chris got a Steam account, I might send a game to him.



Spoiler



Probably Bad Rats.


----------



## Zvantastika (Jan 17, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> Last call for the SVGs. The package goes out tomorrow. I'll print a standard note without them.



Tell Chris I say "Hi!".  
Best of lucks with the package and thank you for everything you're doing.


----------



## RV 229 (Jan 17, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> Last call for the SVGs. The package goes out tomorrow. I'll print a standard note without them.



God dammit, I just finished those. Sorry, I would have had them done yesterday if personal things didn't get in the way. x_x If you or anybody else needs a vector of Sonichu and a Sonichu ball, just lemme know, I'll keep them handy.


----------



## Soul of Carl Winslow (Jan 20, 2014)

When does the tracking number say the package should arrive? I'm curious to see how Chris reacts (if he does react).


----------



## Null (Jan 21, 2014)

So I finally got it sent out. Way later than I wanted, but PayPal took forever sending the money to the account that would allow me to pull out a cashier's check.

On the plus side, though, I got to use Cyan's cool GFX which look really great on paper.

The Box: media/images/package_box.jpg
The Stuff: media/images/package_contents.jpg
The Letter: media/images/package_letter.jpg

Transcription of the note. It comes off as kind of gay sappy, but I wrote it on short notice and wanted to have a cheerful message that would read on a 5th grade level. I didn't actually intend on posting this publicly when I wrote it, because it comes off as a personal message, but I know people are going to wonder about what I said because it's included in the photo.



Spoiler






> Hey Chris!
> 
> Your Sonichu friends have heard about the house fire, and to help you out we put together a care package as CWC as we could! In a few days, 34 donated and collected over $900 towards getting this stuff out to you!
> Since your bathroom is where it started, I’ve focused on buying toiletries and hygienic stuff to keep you clean and healthy as you recover from the damages. I could not spend all the money collected, so I’ve also included a money order for $500 that you should give to your mother. She can cash it out and buy whatever you guys need to keep chugging. Don’t forget to get something nice for your pets, too!
> ...


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jan 21, 2014)

Good job, Null and everyone else who worked on this.

It looks like the first bit of support is coming in, we'll see how long the donations will come in and how Chris will react.


----------



## Himawari (Jan 21, 2014)

Looks great, Null!  I strained to read the letter in the photo before you put up the transcript, haha.

To give a potential timeframe on when we might hear about them receiving this, I sent something to Chris a week and a half ago (on January 11), it was scheduled to arrive last Monday, and Chris only just mentioned getting it today.  Granted, I sent it to Kevin Mann instead of to 14BC so there may have been some lag time there.


----------



## Holdek (Jan 21, 2014)

Spoiler










and



Spoiler











I predict it will be something like



Spoiler


----------



## A-Stump (Jan 22, 2014)

'Keep hate out of your heart' 

Love, the forum that you curse, hate, and serves as a monument to your abject failures in life    Groovy, man


----------



## Zim (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't care what people say, Null. You're a nice guy.


----------



## Varis (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow, that's more art supplies than I expected. And a LOT more Axe.


----------



## Smutley (Jan 22, 2014)

Is anyone else disappointed Null didn't include gift cards to Walmart, Target, The Game PLace, and Fashion Square Mall?


----------



## Null (Jan 22, 2014)

I didn't have access to Walmart and Target, and I'm pretty sure two local businesses don't have gift cards.


----------



## RV 229 (Jan 22, 2014)

You got to use the graphics after all!   

But in all seriousness, I'm glad you kept everything positive. Chris could use some of that in his life.


----------



## Spaulding (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm glad you decided to make the letter public, Null. If there's any chance that Chris's Facebook "friends" lurk here, they can now see an example of what they should be writing to Chris. It's a pity that Chris probably won't keep hate out of his heart or utilize the art supplies to any great extent, but hey, at least you tried instead of sending him Dunkin' Donuts calendars and "positive energy".


----------



## Holdek (Jan 22, 2014)

Smutley said:
			
		

> Is anyone else disappointed Null didn't include gift cards to...The Game PLace...?



If he had done that he might as well have included a package of adult diapers.


----------



## Smutley (Jan 22, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> I didn't have access to Walmart and Target, and I'm pretty sure two local businesses don't have gift cards.



They both do, but...



			
				Batman said:
			
		

> Smutley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 23, 2014)

Good job, Null!


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 23, 2014)

i said i was really looking forward to see what you guys came up with, and you did not disappoint. What an awesome thing to do. The note was great, Null. Hopefully it reaches him on some level or another. Of course, people are going to be quick to point out that Chris will probably shit all over the gesture, and that it's all so much "wasted effort", but i agree with Null's reasoning. It's a test case. Chris is going to be in dire need sooner or later when Barb passes, and whatever he does now will serve as either an encouragement or a warning to people who might feel like helping him out when that day comes.


----------



## Himawari (Jan 23, 2014)

This only just occurred to me, but does FedEx go through the US Post Office at any point, where the Chandlers' mail is being held?  Or are they gonna go straight to the charred remains of 14BC and leave the package there?


----------



## Null (Jan 23, 2014)

Himawari said:
			
		

> This only just occurred to me, but does FedEx go through the US Post Office at any point, where the Chandlers' mail is being held?  Or are they gonna go straight to the charred remains of 14BC and leave the package there?


Chris has requested all packages go to his home address. The clerk from the insurance office said that they would only be collecting packages for that week.


----------



## A-Stump (Jan 23, 2014)

Some JERK said:
			
		

> i said i was really looking forward to see what you guys came up with, and you did not disappoint. What an awesome thing to do. The note was great, Null. Hopefully it reaches him on some level or another. Of course, people are going to be quick to point out that Chris will probably shit all over the gesture, and that it's all so much "wasted effort", but i agree with Null's reasoning. It's a test case. Chris is going to be in dire need sooner or later when Barb passes, and whatever he does now will serve as either an encouragement or a warning to people who might feel like helping him out when that day comes.



I still don't know why people on the Internet need to take care of a man who does nothing for himself, will do nothing for himself, and has no reason to do anything for himself. It's better to teach a lesson to someone through examples and its not like the Internet is going to be around forever for him. Eventually he'll pass into memory and he'll be the guy who everyone babied, unwilling to lift a finger even when he needs to. Sometimes life is rough and a rough life should be a catalyst for change, not more of the ho-hum same. I personally think this idea of an actual Pet Lolcow is going to hurt him more in the future than anything.


----------



## Null (Jan 23, 2014)

Take it to a different thread. I've answered this like 10 times.

People have followed Chris for years, and when you watch someone this closely for that long you start to feel like you know him. A lot of people want to help Chris in some way, and this is an opportunity that has presented itself to do some good, even if he doesn't particularly show appreciation for it.


----------



## Holdek (Jan 23, 2014)

A-Stump said:
			
		

> Some JERK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your letter*s* have been read fully, and your thoughts have been inputed and accepted for better improvement. Thank you for your time and efforts.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 23, 2014)

A-Stump said:
			
		

> Some JERK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're against it. Got it.

No, really.


----------



## spaps (Jan 23, 2014)

A-Stump said:
			
		

> Some JERK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi A-Stump!


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jan 23, 2014)

Holdek said:
			
		

> Your letters have been read fully, and your thoughts have been inputed and accepted for better improvement. Thank you for your time and efforts.





			
				Some JERK said:
			
		

> You're against it. Got it.
> 
> No, really.





			
				spaps said:
			
		

> Hi A-Stump!



Null said what he had to say in response and that's the end of it. 

Thanks.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jan 23, 2014)

A-Stump said:
			
		

> Some JERK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brother, you do it because it is the right thing to do. You do it not for praise or thanks, but because it helps a human being that really needs it. If Chris craps all over this gesture, man, then he does. He has the mind of a child, brother. He isn't normal. Remember that.

And good job, Null. That letter is incredible and the contents of the package were perfect.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm okay having the Hulkster say his peace, brothers.    

However, my previous post still applies. 

Sincerely, 

_*President Jack Tunney*_


----------



## Varis (Jan 26, 2014)

Did Null remove the FedEx tracking link, or am I just derp?


----------



## Null (Jan 26, 2014)

Varis said:
			
		

> Did Null remove the FedEx tracking link, or am I just derp?


Someone tried to fuck with the order using the tracking number. I've called the company and sorted it out, but I've taken down the link for good measure.


----------



## Null (Jan 27, 2014)

Batman said:
			
		

> Were there any items in the care package that are likely to expire/spoil?


no


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jan 27, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> Varis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What happened?


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 27, 2014)

Ugh. Is it the fucking weens?


----------



## Null (Jan 27, 2014)

Someone used the FedEx website and tracking number to request that the package get held at the FedEx in Virginia that delivers to the area. If the package were to get held, it would be extremely unlikely Chris would ever believe anyone telling him to go pick it up.

However, the FedEx rep said that the package has no details like that on it and I had her explicitly state in the internal notes that it should be delivered per normal.


----------



## Varis (Jan 27, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> Someone used the FedEx website and tracking number to request that the package get held at the FedEx in Virginia that delivers to the area.


 how douchey. I'm glad you got it sorted out.

We just can't have nice things.


----------



## Venusaur (Jan 27, 2014)

Varis said:
			
		

> Null said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously... Who ever did it is a huge douche-bag.


----------



## Zvantastika (Jan 27, 2014)

Whoever did it deserves a visit from Hulk Hogan and maybe some gas and a match to make it more poetic

*Edit






Finally


----------



## Himawari (Jan 28, 2014)

Does Chris know that there's a package for him to pick up at FedEx?  Can we be sure that some ween won't go and try to pick it up for themselves?


----------



## Null (Jan 28, 2014)

Zvantastika said:
			
		

> Whoever did it deserves a visit from Hulk Hogan and maybe some gas and a match to make it more poetic
> 
> *Edit
> 
> ...


No, not "finally". This is exactly the problem. Some spineless dick ordered a stop on the package at the office and now Chris or Barb has to pick it up or they'll send it back to me. The rep at FedEx says the address cannot be changed after it's first modification and even specifically mentioned that someone else had called them with the tracking number to make the change.

I've sent Chris a voicemail and a Facebook message. I'll call him tomorrow morning and if he still doesn't pick up or mention it on Facebook I'll try contacting the StateFarm agent.


----------



## EI 903 (Jan 28, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> No, not "finally". This is exactly the problem. Some spineless dick ordered a stop on the package at the office and now Chris or Barb has to pick it up or they'll send it back to me. The rep at FedEx says the address cannot be changed after it's first modification and even specifically mentioned that someone else had called them with the tracking number to make the change.
> 
> I've sent Chris a voicemail and a Facebook message. I'll call him tomorrow morning and if he still doesn't pick up or mention it on Facebook I'll try contacting the StateFarm agent.



I hope the State Farm agent will be helpful. Most people are, when it's a geriatric woman and an autistic manchild involved.


----------



## Himawari (Jan 28, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> Zvantastika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So we know for sure that it wasn't just that FedEx went to 14BC to make the delivery, saw that the place was a charred mess and no one would be there to receive it, and just brought it back to the local Fedex office?  It was definitely a ween who intervened?

Goddammit.


----------



## Null (Jan 28, 2014)

The tracking log specifically states that ...

1/24/2014 12:10 pm -  Friday	
Delivery option requested
Hold at FedEx location request received - Check back later for shipment status

and on today it updates with ...

1/28/2014 7:29 am
Delivery exception
LYNDHURST, VA
Redirecting to FedEx Office

Which means the package did not make it to the address before the exception was detected. If it had been, they'd state a failed delivery attempt.


----------



## Himawari (Jan 28, 2014)

Agh, that's true.  Dammit.

FedEx at least needs valid ID from Chris and/or Barb before handing the package over though, right?


----------



## Zvantastika (Jan 28, 2014)

What I meant is that probably it's the same asshole who hold the package before so maybe there's a way to know who is he by now? I mean Fedex could probably help in his tracking isn't it?


----------



## Himawari (Jan 28, 2014)

Is it necessary to know who did this?  I only really care that the package ends up with its intended recipient.


----------



## Zvantastika (Jan 28, 2014)

Himawari said:
			
		

> Is it necessary to know who did this?  I only really care that the package ends up with its intended recipient.


Maybe I'm just speaking for myself but yeah, I'd like to know it because trying to make this fail TWICE makes me wonder why he'd make it... there's no lulz so it's not a common troll; I thinking it's just a butthurt that doesn't wants Chris to recieve free money but how sore his ass must be to not realize that what he's doing is actually messing not only with Chris but everyone who donated and that's what gets me.


----------



## Silver (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh, man. I really hope it gets to them.


----------



## cmcki (Jan 28, 2014)

Me too. This is seriously obnoxious. People suck.


----------



## JeffGoldblumIRL (Jan 28, 2014)

Nobody saw that coming. That, my friends, is the true nature of chaos.


----------



## Holdek (Jan 28, 2014)

Also the true nature of Mew.


----------



## exball (Jan 28, 2014)

JeffGoldblumIRL said:
			
		

> Nobody saw that coming. That, my friends, is the true nature of chaos.


JEFF GOLDBLUM CONFIRMED FOR WEEN!


----------



## Mourning Dove (Jan 28, 2014)

The money order is in Barb's name, so if the culprit wants nab the package for themselves they can't cash the money order. Besides the restaurant gift cards, who would want a box full of AXE and Crayola fuckin' model magic?


----------



## Pikonic (Jan 28, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> The money order is in Barb's name, so if the culprit wants nab the package for themselves they can't cash the money order. Besides the restaurant gift cards, who would want a box full of AXE and Crayola fuckin' model magic?


I don't think it's about the ween getting that stuff, it's about Chris _not_ getting that stuff.
Not only is it a dick move to Chris, it's a dick move to everyone who donated with the intent that it would help Chris.


----------



## Carlson (Jan 28, 2014)

I mean, fuck. The guy ain't Kony. Actually stealing stuff meant for him is just plain mean.


----------



## Null (Jan 28, 2014)

The package is being held at a FedEx office and their last name needs to be Chandler to pick it up.


----------



## Fibonacci (Jan 29, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> The package is being held at a FedEx office and their last name needs to be Chandler to pick it up.


Is it being redirected to a FedEx office in/around Ruckersville or in Lyndhurst? If Lyndhurst, is it close enough that it won't conflict with Chris's GAS IS EXPENSIVE protocol?


----------



## Null (Jan 29, 2014)

Fibonacci said:
			
		

> Null said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No? It's in Charlottesville. It's at its final destination.


----------



## Tommy Wiseau (Jan 29, 2014)

That son of a bitch told me Chris would get it in three days! We donate them bundles! They're crazy! I don't think they will ever get it. FedEx betrayed us, they didn't keep their promise, they trick us and I don't care anymore.


----------



## Fibonacci (Jan 29, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> No? It's in Charlottesville. It's at its final destination.


Oh, ok then. You took the tracking link down so I wouldn't know that.


----------



## Venusaur (Jan 29, 2014)

Man, this sucks for the people that organized this. I don't know if Chris and Barb would be motivated enough to pick up the package IN PERSON. Maybe the Statefarm agent guy can convince them to take the trip. I don't know... I really don't understand what the person who's doing this is getting out of it. It's not lulzy, it's just good ol' dickery.

If it's a person that's just butt-hurt because people donated to Chris, then he/she is super petty.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 29, 2014)

can you call the package back and send it again with the proper directions?


----------



## lunac (Jan 29, 2014)

Could someone call Kevin Mann, explain the situation, and either have him come pick it up or relay the message to Chris and Barb?


----------



## RV 229 (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm _incredibly_ concerned for our mail system if shipping things can be interfered with by trolls.


----------



## Null (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Zvantastika (Jan 29, 2014)

Well, my work here is done, back to the shadows.


----------



## MagiChansBoyfriend (Jan 29, 2014)

Batman said:
			
		

> Were there any items in the care package that are likely to expire/spoil?



Pickles, adult diapers, and a copy of Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows for Xbox 360


----------



## Himawari (Jan 30, 2014)

You know, seeing what we as a community managed to gather together for Chris, it makes me wonder if perhaps we could hold regular donation drives for various charities?  Like, every month or so we decide to gather donations for a different charity.  If you can donate that month, cool, but if you can't, or you don't want to donate for that particular cause for whatever reason, there will be other chances.

I don't know, it has nothing to do with Chris at all, but it was just a thought I had.


----------



## Carlson (Jan 30, 2014)

Himawari said:
			
		

> You know, seeing what we as a community managed to gather together for Chris, it makes me wonder if perhaps we could hold regular donation drives for various charities?  Like, every month or so we decide to gather donations for a different charity.  If you can donate that month, cool, but if you can't, or you don't want to donate for that particular cause for whatever reason, there will be other chances.
> 
> I don't know, it has nothing to do with Chris at all, but it was just a thought I had.



I'm certainly not opposed to the idea. One person donating $2 doesn't mean much, but 50 people donating $2 can be much more helpful.


----------



## Descent (Jan 30, 2014)

Himawari said:
			
		

> You know, seeing what we as a community managed to gather together for Chris, it makes me wonder if perhaps we could hold regular donation drives for various charities?  Like, every month or so we decide to gather donations for a different charity.  If you can donate that month, cool, but if you can't, or you don't want to donate for that particular cause for whatever reason, there will be other chances.
> 
> I don't know, it has nothing to do with Chris at all, but it was just a thought I had.



I know you mean well, but look at the drama that sprung up from this. Now imagine how much worse it would be if Null or whoever had a charity drive for an organization someone here was strongly against.


----------



## Himawari (Jan 30, 2014)

Well I initially thought of the idea because of all the nay-sayers who were all like, "you should be donating to some REAL cause, not Chris!"  But after he huge mess that took place while I was asleep last night, yeah, we should probably stay away from donation drives in general for a bit.

Which is absolutely terrible and a real shame, but what can you do.


----------



## QI 541 (Jan 30, 2014)

Plenty of non-controversial causes to donate to.  I don't think anyone would oppose donating to a children's hospital.

It's ironic if we jump at the chance to donate to Chris, but then shy away at the chance to donate to more needy people.


----------



## Holdek (Jan 31, 2014)

Himawari said:
			
		

> Well I initially thought of the idea because of all the nay-sayers who were all like, "you should be donating to some REAL cause, not Chris!"  But after he huge mess that took place while I was asleep last night, yeah, we should probably stay away from donation drives in general for a bit.
> 
> Which is absolutely terrible and a real shame, but what can you do.



We could ignore the people who complain about the "free money" not going to where _they_ want it to go to.  But yeah even in this thread there was some push-back: http://cwckiforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=2777  What can I say?  Spergs' gonna sperg.


----------



## Watcher (Jan 31, 2014)

I really think we should wait a few months before judging donating to Chris

Right now a lot of this is an argument based on the theoretical. For all we know Chris could spend the entire amount on unhealthy food, or he might buy 500$ worth of legos. Or Barb might buy a ton of tampons. We don't know. Lets wait a few months and get some evidence before judging the merits behind donating to Chris.


----------



## Himawari (Jan 31, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:
			
		

> For all we know Chris could spend the entire amount on unhealthy food, or he might buy 500$ worth of legos. Or Barb might buy a ton of tampons. We don't know.


I'm pretty certain Barb is past menopause, so tampons is probably one of the absolute dumbest things they could spend the money on.  At least junk food and Legos would find some use.

Well, tampons can also be useful as fire starters, but that's far from what the Chandlers need or want right now.


----------



## Venusaur (Jan 31, 2014)

Himawari said:
			
		

> Well, tampons can also be useful as fire starters, but that's far from what the Chandlers need or want right now.









Nest time I go camping, that camp fire is in the bag.



			
				Cuddlebug said:
			
		

> I really think we should wait a few months before judging donating to Chris.



Yeah, people really need to relax about this now, it's all gotten a bit out of hand.


----------



## Himawari (Jan 31, 2014)

Venusaur said:
			
		

> Himawari said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

Though my favorite fire starter is dryer lint.  Super flammable (that's why you should ALWAYS clean your lint trap after each load of laundry!), and back in my camp counselor days it helped me out of loads (pun not intended) of it's-dinner-over-the-campfire-night-and-it's-raining crises.


----------



## Pikonic (Jan 31, 2014)

Himawari said:
			
		

> Venusaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doritos make good kindling as well


----------



## Count groudon (Jan 31, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:
			
		

> Or Barb might buy a ton of tampons.


"She might use it to start another hoard" would've worked too. But whatever.


----------



## Null (Aug 27, 2014)

This fund happened before the XenForo switch, but I've gone back and created a trophy for everyone in the OP list. If you gave money and would like your forum trophy, please PM me.


----------

